# May 2014 Prep Journal and To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, everyone. Wow, looking at April's thread, we had 279 posts, 10 pages, and 8,581 views as of this posting. Seems many more of us are hearing the distant drumbeats of change coming...and getting closer. Preps are shifting into higher gear, especially as Spring is finally arriving across the northern states. 

Oh course, as the last few days have proved, Spring also brings tornadoes and other severe weather across much of the nation. Are you in a tornado zone? Do you have a safe room or shelter? Is it stocked and free of snakes? 

Prices for food and fuel are again on the rise...what are you doing to insulate yourself from shortages and higher costs? What did you plant today? What bargains did you find and were you able to stock up when you found them? Are you able to budget for unexpected expenses or those bargain finds?

Post your prep to-do lists for May here, and update us on how you're doing on checking off each item during the month. Let us know how your day is going, the preps you are able to get done, your successes and your failures. After all, failures are only learning experiences that let you (and us) know what doesn't work, so you can try something different next time. 

Even if it seems like a small step, share it. Each tiny step taken adds up! There is something about actually writing down those goals and accomplishments that makes them more "real". So, let's have a wonderful and productive May.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I did fairly well on my to-do list last month, but there are still carry-over items to put on my May to-do list. Some are ongoing and I'm listing them until I feel that I've made them into a habit, like #1.

1. Up, dressed, coffee and meds/supplements taken first thing every morning.
2. Fix water pipe. This is proving to be a very stubborn proposition - I may have to cry uncle and call my brother for his help.
3. Finish scrubbing out new (to me) water barrels and totes, continue filling them.
4. Finish weeding and planting raised beds and beds around house.
5. Find out if I can buy scrap copper from salvage yard (for algae suppression in tanks and barrels). Also cover filled containers or paint black.
6. Plant last of the tomato seeds in house. *Did today.*
7. Set up lights on seeds started inside. *Did today.*
8. Replace thermostat wafers on incubators, get at least 2 of them working and regulated properly and set a hatch of eggs.
9. Cull extra roosters and "boarder hens". *Did the roosters and one hen today.*
10. Finish flooring trim and repaint guest bedroom, find frame and headboard for the bed, make curtains and fix closet doors, turn into a pretty room!
11. Net the fruit trees and strawberries.
12. Replace my front and back steps and back patio.
13. Order hose for my wringer washer, along with any other needed parts.
12. Complete essential repairs on SUV and trucks.

So what's on YOUR list?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So far today, I've been outside weeding more of the flower beds along the front of the house, until the sun hit there and it was too hot to weed. It hit 86 yesterday and is 88 right now, which is a shock to the system when it's been in the 50's and low 60's! It's supposed to rain again by the weekend, so it'll be back in my comfort zone, lol. I love the warmer weather, but prefer it when I can sit back with a glass of lemonade and bask, rather than work my tuchus off. 

I also worked on leveling the floor in the future "shop" stall in the barn, digging out rotting stumps in the process. Poured some water in the 55 gallon barrels that aren't gathering rain water at this point,so I can start getting them cleaned out. Rotting rice syrup is nasty...just sayin'. 

I finally culled the old egg bound hen, along with 3 roosters today. I cut open the hen and found a cantaloupe sized stretched out oviduct packed full of egg yolks...I don't know how she managed to live with all that. It was nasty enough that even the dog turned up his nose, although I bet he'll be back for a midnight snack tonight.  I may still need to cull a couple more hens that I don't think are laying, but first I'll give them a test. I plan on moving them back into the old hen house and checking to see if they might actually be laying.

I found the chains to hang the shop lights over my tomato seedlings today and finally got things set up. I can't set out tomatoes for another month, at least, so starting them now isn't that big of a deal. I'll also be buying a few plants and my bff's dad usually has extra tomato plants for me, too, so I'll be set for toms. I'm planting more short season and paste tomatoes this year, hoping for a better than usual harvest.

I'm still moving my horse around the grassy areas, using her to mow for me and improving her diet at the same time. Collecting her droppings and adding them to the compost pile, too. Besides, she won't graze where there are droppings (would you?). I'm moving compost and dirt to a new corner garden bed and plan to plant more edible landscaping there.

Well, I came in to cool off, but I think there is a shady spot for me to work outside, so I'd better get back to it!


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

1. Double the size of the sheep barn. Need more ewes.
2. Paint sheep barn, new shed, new deck, and anything else that doesn't move.
3. Clean & sanitize about 10 dozen assorted canning jars we were gifted.
4. Get the rest of the garden planted.
5. Breed our rabbits.
6. Try out our new incubator.
7. Build more rabbit pens.
8. Put timbers and mulch around the blackberry patch.
9. Deal with the unexpected problems as they arise.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

May to-do is simple for me....

Survive until the 30th, pickup the moving truck, load it up and do a final clean up here. 

There are little things to do, of course, but in the way of prepping everything is on complete hold (we've got stores enough to last for a bit if needed, despite trying to eat our way through them so we don't have to pack them) until the move but the $$ normally spent is going to savings so that a canned good run can be made shortly after. 

World, please wait to come crashing down until after June, k?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I am so looking forward to May! Usually I put my garden in this weekend, um...not this year. That will have to wait a bit, I'm not feeling trusting of the weather this year. 

This is more my "to do" list for the summer, not just May:

We are on the verge of done with school. We are down to a few subjects....then freedom!

I have a pile of paperwork to get through for DS to work at summer camp. He leaves next month.

Cleaning, I want/need to deep clean the house. It's years over due :whistlin: Might break down and rent a rug scrubber....but I'm not sure I want to be THAT radical, lol.

Need to pick out a wall color for our room. DH, DS and DD will all be gone at the same time one week this summer....time to paint!

Garage & shed are overdue for a coat of paint, need to pick that up too. DD and I can have some "girl time" doing that. Maybe with that "mess" cleaned up we can consider putting the house on the market and getting some land.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

Where to start?
- Clean up the orchard
- Make rabbit and possibly quail pens. (If you have a good site to buy GA Wire let me know)
- weed weed weed weed
- Clean jars bought at flea market
- get 1st run hatch out of house
- set up for 2nd run that's in incubator
- purchase ecoglow broader 
- talk hubby into more wiggly worms and meal worms. ( had a mite problem)
- weed
- help hubby finish building new barn
- expand chicken coop
- make it to pick your own strawberry farm ( we don't have enough yet)
- can and dry said strawberries
- weed
- make yard look less clampit-y

Sure I forgot something...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

So much to do so little time....

I have done 2 loads of laundry, line drying, dishes, boy done with 2nd dump run....he got his stuff for his trip----toiletries and SPF 50. Made a DR appt for DD18....she has found a "cyst" in her breast....SO I'm trying not to FLIP OUT before we see dr on Monday. Hopefully is nothing...My DH sister has the mild form of Schleroderma? and it could be related to those genetics....
DD 12 has been up to her antics related to RAD....my sister stopped by this morning and warned her to BEHAVE or else she'd take her on respite and work her until she had no energy for lies, thievery and self soiling....and my sister worked for social services so no problems!!!!

Get a calf
I need to get garden fences down so tiller can run thru.
More tree pruning
Seeds into greenhouse soil
2 new raised beds put in (built, but not placed and filled)
hope for some blueberry bushes for Mother's Day
Butcher some buns
Set a hen
Introduce Mar 12 pullets into coop.
Tighten fences

Barn clean out.....summer long project
cut fire wood.....summer long project
Clean/organize house....summer long project

When will I have time to fish???:nono:


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

mpillow - the going fishing thing - you have to put it on your list. I'd put it up high too, so you do it! Hey, fish is food (if you get to keep the fish I mean!) I had a chuckle when I read "butcher buns" - I had a visual of Gallagher with his ax smashing up a bunch of hamburger buns.........yeah, I'm a bit weird I know.....

"less clampit-y" that is the quote for my summer! What a great way to put it!

Very first wax beans are up and also two Fortex beans in the main bean garden - whoop!!!!!!!!! I can see the jars and jars of beans now, and some in the freezer too. Did plant dill this year so I think some dilly beans are in order, although I have never made those before! Hope we like 'em!

Weeds Weeds Weeds. Ugh. Today I knocked down all the tumbleweeds on the whole property (2.5 acres). I get them when they're only about 4" tall. I do a grid system. Walk with my shovel and hit every one that is within my comfortable reach side to side. Then, when I hit the edge of the property, I move over one shovels-length and go back up that grid. Lather, rinse, repeat. I get them all that way if I stay in an organized grid!

I have decided that we need to spot burn the crabgrass. I had forgotten we used to do that it works. We have some right at the edges of the new berry patch and NO WAY am I gonna' let it go any further. But, we don't want to use poison, digging it up is not worth it so I'm gonna' burn them!

Today I need to fill up some baggies with the spice mix I use to make my Enchilada Sauce. Man it's good. I'll need to reduce the black pepper and cayenne pepper in it though. About burned myself to death last night. Made enchiladas using the home canned roast chunks and this sauce. Love this stuff, it has no fat, uses a small can of tomato paste, and is so so good. It's great with chips too. It has a gazillion spices so when I make up one, I make up several others at the same time so it's so fast to make. I could can some up but it's so quick this way, I just never bothered. Makes exactly one quart jar of sauce.

Got some Gel-EZ pectin ordered, we had used all of it up on the blackberry and pomegranate jellies this fall.

I also have run out of my Southwest Pepper beans that I can - still have plain ones and Pork 'n's, but I really need to can up more of these. I've decided to purchase new pressure dials (guages??) for my two Presto canners. I've used them for 15 years now so just to be safe.....

Well, I think I'll at least try to get a few other weeds pulled before it hits 80, or maybe cut off rose suckers, or..........have a great prep day!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I havent actually had much time to fish in YEARS! I hope to get DD12 fishing soon....her bday is 5/15 and I got us 2 new rod/reels!

So my arms are like jello...I cut a 4 inch branch (tree really) off my HoneyCrisp apple tree and a few other smaller branches....the goats got the smaller branches but I could not lift and thrust the big branch over the 6ft fence....the boy left to go riding with his uncle....so maybe I'll cut it up smaller and get it up and over the fence tomorrow. 

Planted the greenhouse---cukes (8's and marketmore), summer and butternut squash, lettuce (bl. simpson), swiss chard, and some radishes in a tire planter.

I'm going to cash out at Unique Rewards for $34 check to use for seeds/seedlings.

Got order from walmart.com.....LOL pectin and grape juice to make grape jelly for my son. He only likes grape jelly or fluff with his peanut butter..... The Augoson Farms stuff went off sale May 1....but I did manage to order b4 the sale ended some of the #10 mixed veg for soup making for $9 a can. Mostly to send mixes to college for the older 2. Other than that I got Mayo, summer sausage, walmart brand velveeta, some t-shirts and deodorant for the boys. Swag money paid the bill.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Homesteader - I hate to tell you this but even new gauges need to be tested as they can be off. I always had both of mine checked each year, but last year was told every other year would be sufficient. I just got a brand new All-American and called their customer service for another issue and was discussing processing using the gauge instead of the weight and was told that I needed to have the gauge checked if I was going to do that. I need to process at 11 lbs. and hate having to go to 15 lbs. using the weight so guess I will take the lid to the Extension Service and have it checked. Customer service told me gauges are now from China (no surprise there!) and are not as reliable. 

As an aside -- I wonder if the powers that be that allowed all manufacturing to go to China have ever considered that China can pretty well wipe us out by sending us bad food, equipment, clothing, and everything else we use and/or stop sending us anything with the same results? Even if we buy made in the USA products it ends up parts came from China like the All-American pressure gauge.

My goals for May are:

1. Continue cleaning, sorting, donating and throwing away to reduce unneeded stuff.
2. Get garden planted if it ever warms up and is dry enough to get into the garden!
3. Continue being faithful to daily exercise.
4. Work hard to stay on budget.
5. Finish sewing projects already started.
6. Figure out how to get the outside of the house painted. We cannot do it ourselves so can we find volunteers to help us or do we need to figure a way to pay someone to do it?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Homesteader*, instead of new gauges, order the weight sets from Presto. They were about $15 when I bought mine. No more testing, you can get them adjusted and be able to work around the house listening to the sound of the rocking weights instead of having to sit right by the canner watching the gauge. Look on the Presto website.
*PeachyLeigh*, I think you forgot to put weeding on your list.  Less clampit-y sounds like a good goal for me, too, lol. :hysterical:

Wonderful lists already posted! Sounds like we are going to be busy this month. 

I spent time today setting 55 gallon barrels on pallets under the drip line on the east side of the barn - I cleaned them as best as I could with Dawn and bleach and a scrubber on a long stick, but I think I'll need to let them fill, add pool shock and let it sit for a bit, then drain them and let them refill with rain water. It's supposed to start raining any time now, and rain off and on through the weekend, so I should be able to get some of them filled, at least partway. If I get them partly filled, I can add the pool shock and roll them around the yard until the insides are all clean. Just thinking through my fingers here....

I also did some weeding, but I have to admit, I'm sick, sick, SICK of weeding!!! 

It's raining.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Just wanted to give you all a quick update....they found my friend's body today. Way, way, way further down river than they were expecting (even with the massive amount of rain we got). Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers...I'm sure her family felt them.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I just realized it is a new month! I need to go look at my April list as there was something big I didn't do....

Not really organized yet but short term:

1. Get the last of the dried beans and one more canner load of chili canned (means thawing 5 lbs of burger which I can never remember to do) before the heat hits. 

2. Dehydrate the 10 lbs of potatoes I bought last weekend and forgot about.

3. Bathe the dogs, they are smelling very houndy!

4. Check on the preps DH uses and doesn't tell me. Discovered today we are very low on duct tape (depsite, 'what, you bought more duct tape?') and lighter fluid. Need to check the matches stock. 

5. Get back to making laundry detergent, have been lazy and store bought is way too expensive. 

DH has the garden all under control, so thankful. 

That's a start!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am canning last weeks Pizza sauce, as soon as it warms back up!! 
Other than that, I am making sugar decorations and cake pops to go along with the anniversary cake I contracted for, and baking the actual cake.

We had a "Town Hall", at work.......They don't expect us to sell before at the third quarter .....and maybe the end of the year. So, I'll hang in there.... as long as I can.
Who knows?

I kinda regret having to stay in today.... 92F with light winds......would be a great day to get something done outside.
I hope we have seen our last frost.....couldn't believe it... May 1 and frost....in TEXAS!! Come on now!
I have all those Tomato seedlings to get in... after I get them hardened off.

We are already 11 inches below normal for rain fall...........looks like we are going to cook again this summer.

Well....I am headed to the kitchen.... where the coffee is waiting.....

Have a most perfect day!

************************Later this morning*************

23 pints of Pizza canned........Finally!! Woo Hoo!!

Quick little coffee break and off to start baking.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I have all those Tomato seedlings to get in...


I almost slapped you over this one! Then I re-read it, lol. First time through I read "Tornado seedlings" :hysterical: Better go make a cup of coffee and wake up :ashamed:


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ann, Just a thought, but if you have an LDS (Mormon) ward near you, they are always looking for community service projects to do, and painting your house would qualify. There is no charge, you just buy the paint. You don't have to belong to that religion. The ward in the town where I worked was always sending folks in to see if we knew of someone needing yard or house projects done. They won't pester you afterwards to 'join' either. Give it a thought!

We have GOT to get a handle on the millions and millions of tumbleweeds that have blown onto our property with the high winds we've had the past few days. The property next to us is vacant and overgrown, so we're fighting a losing battle. Too dry to burn right now, and the county is requiring a burn permit anyway. MGM, I'll trade you for your weeds, 2 for 1!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning all. It is a beautiful day in south central Texas. Going to the back of the property today to pick blackberries. Gotta get them before the critters do. Working in the garden, this is the latest I have ever waited to plant, but the weather has been crazy. Will probably have to put up shade cover next moth to keep them from burning. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

yogi woke us at 6am this morning. 43 degrees, nightgown, fuzzy blue slippers, glasses, bed hair and not even a darn cup of coffee is no way to start the day. Dh was shaking the broom at him and I was waving my arms. Lots of screaming. He ran off, I think the sight of Lucy and Ricky looking like we did at that moment would have scared off saint Peter. I didn't even get a chance to pee before doing the yogi dance. These days I take my laughs wherever I can get them. I know, we'll be careful. Oh here's the kicker. He came back within minutes. Time to get the rifle, we had unloaded it while our dgd was here. Ricky outside keeping yogi away, I get rifle duty. Found rifle, couldn't find where we put bullets, found 1 bullet in my jewelry box?, I put that one bullet in rifle, run out the door in my fuzzy slippers, give rifle to Ricky, I forgot to chamber the only bullet.

my may to do list....

get more sensible slippers.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Lindamarie - who/what's yogi? I thought he was one of your dogs when mentioned in an earlier thread, but obviously not! 

Got one thing checked off the list, made laundry detergent first thing this morning. But today is the only sunny day for the next week so I'm doing laundry like mad to hang out and DH wanted help in the garden, so that may be the only item on the list. I was only online to get a recipe for curried pickled eggs as I need to do something with 3 dozen eggs in the fridge. #6 on my list should be not to be online so much!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

yogi, is one of our resident bears. We have a mama and her 2 cubs and 2 lone males. One male is about 300-325 pounds, doesn't show up as regular, he prefers it when the apple trees are full and the blackberries are ripe. Mama and cubs, also prefer to visit more during apple time. The other male, the BIG one, comes pretty regularly. He's at least 450 pounds, maybe more, when standing on all fours is easily 4 feet high at the shoulders. He visits a lot, apples or no apples. We have notified DNR, hahaha. We take all precautions, can't seem to figure our what he's after. He will literally sit on our patio with our 2 cats sitting about 5 feet away. With all that I've had to deal with, and not coping well, yogi kinda lets me know that life goes on.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Dd and her partner were out today and insisted on helping us plant potatoes. Yippee all planted! Dd also took a bunch more of her stuff home with her plus her partner took a large box of dh's This Old House, Workbench, Wood, etc. magazines. Loving seeing those empty spaces in the basement. I also gave a bucket of lego's to dd's partner for his sons. I'm really getting into this donate, discard thing!

Dd wanted starts of mint, hosta (2), day lily, hen & chickens and surprise lily so we dug those plus a couple other things. 

If it doesn't rain overnight, I will plant onions and peas tomorrow. I have a bunch of volunteer lettuce coming up so won't plant any right away.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

We ate a pile of volunteer lettuce last night, gotta love it! Especially when our planted lettuce is less than an inch high.

lindamarie - thought he might be a bear, but that is a bit too much! Funny and amazing but stressful at the same time. 

Tomorrow I'm dehydrating the potatoes!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

vosey.....yogi, is my light at the end of the tunnel. He keeps me on my toes, makes sure I get up early, keeps the two legged visitors away, provides humor and exercise. When I'm outside I am very aware of my surroundings, which means I don't have time to dwell on the DD situation. A hot cup of coffee while sitting out on the patio keeping in an eye and ear open for yogi provides my therapy right now. No charge, no pills, and he doesn't judge. 

I am working on may to do list. Thank goodness this month has an extra day. My goal is to pack everything I didn't get done last month into that extra day.

mornings are still quite cool here, very low 40's. Between the cool temps and all the rain gardens are not doing well. I know it's still early, so hopefully weather will get better. We have nothing in ground yet, keep repotting and keeping in cold frame. 

prices here are absolutely outrageous and gas keeps going up. I have 10 dozen jars on order at save a lot. I got 1.00 off each dozen for buying that many. I really needed pints, ball pints will cost me 7.00 per dozen, they should be here in 2 weeks. 

well off for the coffee. On Sundays I have to wait before having my first cup. I take fosamax now and can't have anything for the first 30 minutes. Pure torture.

stay safe and warm, will be back later.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LM- I'd paid money to have watched all that!! Hahaha!!
Like you am chewing thru my canning jars, like crazy. They look so low, I was counting them yesterday. I am hoping Ace has another sale, soon.

No rain for us.... and WINDY......OMG....It has turned back to those monster winds!! 95F for today.
High fire danger for us....I sure hope we don't have to face wild fires again, this year.

I will be back in cake land today......But, at least my canning is completely caught up!! That a huge accomplishment!

Dh got the garden area ready, so I am going to try my best to get something in. The winds are too high for the Tomato seedlings .....It will shred them to death.

It will be a crapshoot for enough water for the garden.....We have some in tanks..... but they may not get refilled if it does not rain enough. We are under water restriction and the lake is crazy low. Only time will tell. I am even saving my canning water.

We managed to eat our breakfast and dinner on the patio, yesterday.....It was so nice in the morning... the evening was a bit too warm to really enjoy the piping hot plates of homemade pasta and garlic bread.

Off I go....cake to bake!

Have a Blessed day... and Prep your heart out!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Jess*, condolences on the loss of your friend - so sad. I know it was expected, but the confirmation of finding her body must be so hard on her family.
*Vosey*, I have 3 of those 5# hamburger chubs in my freezer waiting for me to decide to do something with them, too. It just seems like such a commitment to thaw them out!
*Jen*, "tornado seedlings", lol! :hysterical: I love the tricks our eyes can play on us, don't you? Thanks for the giggle!
*Jan*, on the weed swap? NO THANKS!!! At least I can give up and smother my weeds, lol. Think that would be hard with tumbleweeds, somehow!
*crobin*, BLACKBERRIES, already? We don't get to pick them up here in the PNW until at least July, if not later, depending on the year. Have I mentioned, I love blackberries?
*LM*, SLIPPERS? THAT'S your May prep, lol? Noooooo - kill Yogi, now that's a prep! Okay, maybe not kill him when he's helping with your therapy, but at least maybe...buy bullets, load gun? You sound like Barney Fife, with his one bullet, stored safely in his pocket, lol...you really should charge us admission. ::hysterical:
*Ann*, hurray on getting your taters planted AND getting more clutter cleared! One thing I noticed when I was moving stuff to the shipping container was how much I have that I'll probably never use - I need to organize a community garage sale and get rid of about 90% of it. They say we spend the first half of our life collecting things and the second half getting rid of it - I qualify for the 2nd half!
*TDD*, 95* and so windy...just sucking the moisture out of the soil. I'd be saving every drop of water, too. Mulch, mulch, mulch! Makes me appreciate my currently rainy weather much more when I hear your forecast.

Been raining off and on, plenty of dry stretches to get out and do something, not that I did yesterday. I spent the day resting my sore muscles - feel much better today, so I am going to go dig up more plants I want to keep in my borders around the house, and lay newspapers and compost over the rest. I'm giving up on much of my weeding there. I'm so ashamed.... I just want to get some planting done and carving chunks of sod out of the beds is wasting so much of my time. I need to plant peas, potatoes, cole crop seeds, onion seeds, carrots, and so much more. Can't plant out the tender stuff yet, but I can get the rest in the ground if I get busy and finish filling raised beds.

My projects for the day, weather permitting:

Take down the fence around my compost pile.
Open the gate in the garden fence across from compost pile.
Knock together more raised beds.
Air up wheelbarrow tires.
Put wire mesh in bottom of raised beds for potatoes to deter critters.
Move compost from pile to new beds.
Plant potatoes and peas.
Move gutter to fill next barrels.
Move horse to fresh ground and trim up the stuff she didn't eat.
Scoop horse poop for compost pile.

If I'm not dead from all that....dig some perennials and smother some weeds.

Of course, right now it's raining dogs and cats, so I'm going to keep playing on the computer until the next break in the weather.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I called about a calf...left message. I'm going to name him BULLETTE

DH got all but one piece of fence down today....I had laundry drying on the undone portion!

I mentioned that I wanted blueberry plants for Mom's Day.

Canned more milk....running out of jars. The calf will be well fed when he comes.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Just had a major argument with dh over lawn mowing. We have two lots and even with the house and large garden, flower beds, driveway, etc. it still takes at least 2 hours to mow. I've repeatedly asked him to find someone to do the mowing as he is no longer physically able. A friend of his is mowing the neighbor's yard so I suggested he ask him. To say dh had a fit is mild. He's mad at me because "I won't let him do anything". Duh, did I cause him to be disabled? Am I the one who refuses to acknowledge his limitations? I finally got fed up and told him if he thought he could mow, to go do it and I'd stay inside to call the EMT's. Its going to cost us $40 each mowing which will be weekly if it rains. I'd tried to work out something with Pastor's son, but didn't hear back from him. Dd's partner volunteered to do it, but he works full time, has 3 kids and lives 20 miles away so hardly good deal for him. Its frustrating growing old!! My hands are not strong enough to drag the mower around all the turns or I'd do it. 

It rained this a.m. so I didn't get back into the garden. High temp today 58 and lows back into the 30's at night. Too darn cold for May!! I hope tomorrow is both warmer and dry so I can hang out laundry.

I worked in the basement and got my new popcorn tins and 4 buckets and lids washed up. I don't have anything to put in them at the moment, but hope to add additional preps soon. I also cleaned the stove and sink in the basement both of which were overdue!

I managed to come in nearly $40 under budget for food in April, but I bought only what we're eating not for storage. I've come to realized I need my entire $200 budget for current food with the higher prices so will have to squeeze preps out somewhere else.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ugly dry morning, today. We road our bikes up to the park as our church was having an outside service followed by a "ride-walk-whatever you want to do-a-thon" to raise money for a generator for the church camp. The storms last summer knocked out the power and they lost freezers and refrigerators full of food. So we are trying to help them raise the funds before this summer starts. DD was at the camp for that storm.....it was a BAD one. Our church was working on rebuilding one of the cabins that had a tree fall on it in that storm, last month. No kids (or staff) were hurt in the storms, but they had to do more "camping out" then they had planned.

As the day went out it got prettier and prettier out. Even though I over did it riding to the park (boy am I out of shape!!), the dirt was calling. Bought plant yesterday when my mom was here. Herbs and medicinal herbs, all perennials except for the one basil that just had to come home with me (honest, it was begging to get into my flat!). So I went out and started digging weeds. Not ready to plant, but ready to get ready to plant  Something tells me I'm going to pay for it tomorrow....but it is supposed to rain tomorrow, so I'll be stuck inside anyways.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My projects for the day, weather permitting:

Take down the fence around my compost pile. *Tried, but that fence was built tough (by me)!*
Open the gate in the garden fence across from compost pile.
Knock together more raised beds.
Air up wheelbarrow tires. *Done*
Put wire mesh in bottom of raised beds for potatoes to deter critters.
Move compost from pile to new beds.
Plant potatoes and peas.
Move gutter to fill next barrels. *Done*
Move horse to fresh ground and trim up the stuff she didn't eat. *Done*
Scoop horse poop for compost pile.

If I'm not dead from all that....dig some perennials and smother some weeds.

Good thing I said weather permitting, because it ended up raining all day today.  I ended up working inside the barn instead. I cut up a huge barrow load of saplings into firewood. I dug out the rest of the future shop stall floor and got it leveled out. Put down the first 2 pallets and leveled them, then moved a few things onto them. At that point, I was done...stick a fork in me! I have a feeling I'm gonna be in pain tomorrow. At least I still got something accomplished, even if it wasn't what I'd planned. :shrug:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My hands and shoulders are killing me today. 10 dozen cake pops.... is a lot of cake rolling!! The big cakes are baked........I'll stack and crumb coat them tonight. They weigh about 200lbs combined. Frosting is made. Sugar decorations are made.... So, I am on the down side of it. Hooorray!

Put a couple of rows of beans in...that was really all I had time for. Maybe by Wednesday evening, I can get back out there.

MGM - You are preaching to the choir, concerning mulching. We mulch like crazy. Sometime the mulch will even blow away!!  Wish we had some of your rain.

As soon as I get past the current project, I have lots of food in jars, I need to wash and put away.

I need to find more to can up.

Mid 90's today, with more strong winds. 

Have the best....I gotta run on.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

For this month:

Have a cord of wood delivered so we can stack (hope to get some neighborhood HT kids to help!!)

Till garden beds (DH did first tilling Saturday night)

Empty compost bins into garden beds and till again (DH claims the compost is unfrozen, I'm not so sure!)

Replace roofing on wood racks (have worked out a way to do this work smarter, rather than harder)

Get new pallets to go under wood racks

Glue down slate on front steps before someone trips and cracks their skull!

Pull out raspberries that have grown under the white pine

Put two tomatoes and one pepper out early in the Wall-o-Waters

Harden off remaining tomatoes and peppers

Pot up the tiny peppers and marigolds


LM - make sure you don't fire at Yogi if you only have one bullet!! :frypan:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

TDD - please post a picture of some of your cakes!! We are all salivating!!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

sigh

Today's to do:

Spend who knows how long on the phone, on hold, waiting for yet another IRS yahoo to try to figure out how to do their job. Got a letter on Saturday asking (again) for something that simply does not exist in order for them to complete our claim. So here I sit...waiting...forcing myself to remain civil. It's pretty bad that someone like me, with minimal training in any of this, can see exactly what went cockeyed with this whole mess yet the "experts" have no clue.

Again...sigh.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Cookie day! DH's work has an odd tradition, on your birthday, when you buy a house or get married (or any other "life event") you are supposed to take in doughnuts, lol. Well tomorrow is DH's b-day, he asked if I'd make up a bunch or cookies to take in VS. doughnuts. My cookies are cheaper, and taste better (and are more of a treat....everyone just grabs doughnuts). So a batch of choc chip (of course) and a batch of chocolate with peanut butter filled thumb prints are the goal for the day.

Once that and school is done (helping DS work on a term paper....it's a new thing for him) if the weather is still holding I'm heading out the the garden to dig more weeds  I also need to do a bit of research on a Three Sister garden, we want to do that this year with popcorn, pole beans and pie pumpkins. Need to figure out when to plant what so it works right. I'm sure 5 min on Goggle will have me all sorted out.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Jessi - where is your nearest IRS office? You might be better off meeting with an actual person face to face to work thru your issues. There is an IRS office in the building where I used to work and the agents are there 1 day a month. We discovered if you went up mid afternoon they usually weren't busy and were bored so were anxious to help us! 

As an aside -- I wonder how many government offices are rented, furnished and set empty all but one or two days a month? Our tax dollars at work being wasted.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

Spent the morning trying to find a relatively close broadfork/ U bar digger. Every where I call acts like I am a nut ... I can order 1 online, but I try to buy local.... just thought of a place to call... wish me luck.

*Well, at least the OLD local store didn't treat me like I was crazy just because they hadn't heard of one.*


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Its beautiful here today. Temps in upper 60's and light wind. I have two loads of laundry on the line. I cleaned up sticks from the lawn yet again and then loaded and hauled 8 wheelbarrow loads of compost onto the garden. The new asparagus that I planted last year is up so I put compost on that and the rhubarb too. The cherry tree looks as if it will be blooming soon.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Called the Tax Advocate since I've exhausted my patience and all avenues of explanation short of crayon drawing a flow chart (that was next). The poor girl on the phone today just couldn't understand that the papers we sent in didn't have "the fifth column" because the issue doesn't involve the VA at all due to it being combat related. I gave up after the 4th explanation and told her do whatever she needed to do at her end but I was taking it to the Tax Adv and letting them deal with it. Should get a call back in a couple of days...supposedly.

Sort of added to the preps today...we bought a mini tabletop grill. I was tired of grilling over the fire pit when a little grill works for what we need. $14 at the Dollar Store = priceless because I'm not standing over a massive fire pit to grill 4 burgers and some hot dogs! Once the move is done it will likely be packed with the camping gear (DH has promised me a big, chonkin' grill).


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Paid off another CCrd!! Only one to go!! WOOT! Shimmy Shake. Happy Slappy!!:lock::bouncy::nanner::banana::thumb:

Just paid all the bills, Made more frosting, will finish cake tonight!

Suits coming in today, to look at a portion our office operation( that is for sell). We were told to dress all pretty and professional. We usually wear jeans....... cramping my style here!!

Temps have already reached 100F+ in parts of our state......Boy, it sure does not look good for us. 97F for us yesterday. Too hot ....too soon!

PeachyL - Get used to those...look at you like your hair is on fire looks!! Sometime the feed store will order them in for you.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TDD, have you ever made a watermelon cake? Not one that looks like a watermelon.....but made from a watermelon. That's what I'm doing today....DH doesn't like cake and since he was a kid only wants watermelon....this boy SHOULD have been born in July, not early May in NE Ohio!!! Anyways, I found a recipe for a watermelon "cake", so I have a mini watermelon in the fridge. This afternoon I'll cut it out of the rind (making it look like a normal small round cake), dry is off then ice it with cool whip. I have blueberries and raspberries to decorate with (might run some walnuts through the food processor to decorate with, too). If it turns out I'll take pictures.......honestly, I'm horrible at this kind of stuff, so I won't likely take a picture, lol.

Not sure what else is on my to do list. The house is a total wreck, to the point that I am paralyzed with what to do about it.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning, all. Replanted 25 dewberry vines that had come up around the garden yesterday. Boy the ground is already like concrete, we need rain!! Will be picking beans in a couple of weeks, they were a pack of experimental seed (freebies). Not sure what kind, beautiful purple blooms. Worked in the garden all day yesterday, I am determined to make it the best ever, until fall anyway. Have to find a dentist for DS, he needs a wisdom toot cut out. So far the estimates have all been around $1000, really not in our budget. Have to finish my feed sack bags this week, start another dress for DG, have four quilt tops that need working on and I started a painting for the town art show that I have to finish. Guess I better get busy. Have a great day.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Went to bed late and was up before dawn (read: got about 3 hours of sleep)...so the only MUST do on my list today is a nap. :happy:

Anything else that gets done is purely bonus.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got up early d/t son's whiny dog, arrgh. So got out and planted the 1/2# green beans I had soaking as weather says rain from Thursday thru the weekend. I hope!!! The Pa and I hoed thru the strawberries and the new blueberry plants. Now to plant out the onions who will love the rain water...rain just perks plants up in a different way than watering them. Going to try some rutabagas again....think I'll plant the free eggplant seed as a trap crop for flea beatles as they killed it last year. Not really an eggplant fan anyhow. But do love 'baggies and parsnips. Roasted in the oven they are sweet as candy. Soil really warm so could get some early corn in,too. 

Pulled rest of spinach and planted another type of bean I wanted to try. Need to get wire up to plant my pole beans. Start the cukes and zucchinis. With the kids planting a new garden down at their place we are hoping for a big winter squash harvest 'cause the bugs won't find them the first year!!

Will try to put out half the tomato plants,too. About 100 with 8 different varieties. Save the others back just in case. took a trip to our local greenhouse and found it a disaster. Lost a lot of plants in the cold and they hardly had anything. Plus owner is really looking unwell, heart problems and his wife was trying to sell plants. Most people came in and walked out with nothing which was sad but didn't have any bedding plants, peppers,ferns. Sad. Getting old sucks. 

Hoping the bees show up this week. All set for them. Got the chicks moved to new digs. Back to work...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well....took DD18 to the DR for the lump yesterday...follow-up in 5 weeks...hoping its just cycle related but if not she will have a mammo done.

Son is boarding his plane right abut now. His paperwork finally arrived yesterday at MMA....he went to get it and his motorcycle chain broke en route...his friends rescued/repaired and off he goes. So the paperwork was 90 days late due to the gov't shutdown some months ago....How does 22 days of work turn into 90? The commandant had to actually pay the gov't a visit to "push" maritime credentials...CRAZY!
Sounds like the IRS is no different.

Nothing big planned today....


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Mpillow - Government workers are virturally never fired so once they get hired many never do any real work. I know a lot of them do work hard, but there are always many who slide along collecting paychecks and benefits they don't earn.

Ohio - my dd's birthday is in July as is my nephews. When they were younger both always asked for watermelon instead of a cake for their birthdays. Its easy to stick candleholders into a watermelon!

Its in the mid 60's here today with 25 to 30 mph wind. I finished moving the compost onto the garden and helped dh spread it around. I have a load of clothes and one of sheets on the line which isn't working real good with the wind. I used a dozen clothespins for the large sheet. Of course, its always windy enough here that I use at least 8 pins at all times.

I wish I had someone to run the tiller on the second half of the garden so I could plant onions, lettuce, radishes, peas, snap peas and green beans. Its a little early for green beans, but if its going to turn dry as forecast the sooner they are in the better. I usually don't plant sweet potatoes, peppers or tomatoes before the last week of May. Also, I'd like to mow around the garden, rhubarb and asparagus beds, flowers, etc. in the backyard myself rather than having the guy dh hired do it. I'll have to ask dh to start the mower for me if he feels up to it. Helping with the compost wiped him out.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Wow, Ann..it is near 90 here in so. MO. Plus the wind else we would have melted by now. Enjoyed putting my sheets out on the new clothesline,too...lots of pins. Don't want to have to rewash as my washing machine is on its last legs as is. I do believe KS wind has moved east to MO as we've had wind every day for weeks. Pa keeps track of the weather so know this is a fact! 

Searched high and low for my coconut oil. Knew I'd just bought a new case. Duh, finally figured out that I had bought a gallon pail and it was right where I put it!! Now if someone could just locate my red Birkie clogs....

Son over tomorrow for postponed Easter ham dinner and to get this pesty dog. Said he bought me Gautemalan textiles...he knows what I like! Other son buys me huge bags of potting soil....know ma doesn't like what we call geegaws and frofrows!! 

Discovered I'll have enough leftover exterior paint from the beehives to paint my gingerbread porch. Been looking shabby. Really takes two to do it as the paint runs thru the openings. Have a qt. of blue paint for porch ceiling as heard it deters wasps from making nests. We'll see. Pa and I hauled our lovely cedar glider that Uncle Sam bought us--remember that check they sent us all several years ago?....down and did a scrubdown with Murphys soap. Looks like new.

Lily of the valley's are blooming..does anyone else plant certain things that their parents loved? My dad grew glads and peonies. Mom loved old-fashioned roses. Never had vegetable gardens though my mom would buy bushels of fruit and can it every summer. Wouldn't let us help...thought the canner would blow!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - I have made a cake that "looked" like a watermelon. But, not out of an actual melon....Interesting.

30+ mph winds day and night. Not as hot today 87F. I cannot believe the amount of strong winds we have had this year.

Cake is DONE and dh will deliver it for me today. 

I got 2 orders of the Pink Champagne Cake Balls for Mom- day.....so, it back to baking and rolling!! Just when I though I was out of the kitchen and in the garden........No. LOL!

We had a group of potential buyers in yesterday...... Others will be in today. We are all on out best behavior and look real pretty........Dog and Pony show.

I am anxious to get back to my preps. 
I do have Ace rewards to spend! 
I am not going to do ANY unnecessary spending, until I get that last CCrd. paid off. Then I will be back at it...full force.

Well, it's getting late.... need to get going.... have a great day!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My son called last night from the hotel in Miami...."Dang Mom..my room is half the size of our house!" (Read... it was 85 degrees there and I had just filled the wood stove because it was only going to be low 30's at chore time this morning)

He walked the quarter mile to his training this morning and ran into *Marco Rubio*:shocked: Called his dad to tell him....the kid has some serious "luck"...Maybe he and Marco will go shooting together or something...LOL

Got to get back to reality and get to town today for a new cow bottle and some seeds.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Next Saturday is trash pick up day (only 1 day a year) so we're sorting and hauling stuff to the curb. We dismantled the compost bin so hauled 5 rotted pallets out. We also have an old lawn mower to put out but dh want to take the wheels off first and an old satellite dish that he wants to take off stainless steel nuts & bolts. Don't know if they will take thw pallets, but if not I guess we'll have to find someone to haul them. Really don't want to burn them if I don't have to. 

I burned our huge pile of tree limbs, sticks, grasses and weeds from last year. Of course, after I got the fire started the wind came up so we ended up with a very hot, fast, huge fire. I've been tending it for 2Â½ hours and its still smoldering. I wet down the grass around the fire and came in for lunch and set the timer so I don't forget to check it. I also mowed around the garden and the rhubarb, asparagus, compost area. My raspberries have died out and I'm wanting to plant more. The only spot is where the compost pile is so I'm thinking of moving the compost to a shady spot. I know it would be better in sun, but I also know raspberries need sun more. Actually, I think raspberries will have to go to next years list as I don't have the time, energy or money for them this year. I just got a $301 dentist bill and our gas/electric went from $98 a month to $121 due to higher bills this winter.

Its in the upper 70's today with possibility for severe weather tonight. I still haven't gotten out my summer clothes, but its definitely on my to do list for this afternoon!

Grocery ads were disappointing again today. Fareway has pork & beans for 25Â¢ with a limit of one and Hunts spaghetti sauce for 48Â¢ & I have a 35Â¢ coupon. Actually I have 2 coupons, so if I can get another ad I'll have dh use it and double up. Ground beef 80% is on "sale" for $2.99 a pound if you buy a 10 pound roll...not in my budget this month.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

_ I Did it...installed 2 pkgs. bees with support from Pa. Want to help more as his arthritis is really hindering his beekeeping. But he has soooo much knowledge. Stormy this am but blew over so perfect day for the bees. We still have enough equipment past bear encounter to handle about 20 colonies. Honey is always something people want. He got stung one...never wears gloves!_


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

25c limit of one....REALLY? one whole can? (thumbs down!)

When my husband starts bugging me I threaten to get some bees...he is allergic

Beautiful day here today....still no bugs! My sister has black flies and mosquitoes just 20 miles away. She can keep them!!!!

Gathered up all the tools from the front entry, kitchen, trucks, etc and got them put into the "Tool Shed"....imagine that! I'm sure it wont be long before I hear "Mom where are my wrenches, circular saw, jack stands, jacks, tie downs, drills, coveralls....?" 
Got the actual clothes line up to a point where I could use it again.
Cleaned out the wood shed and swept it out....it needs Thompsons before it is refilled.
Just a few pieces of wood in the wheel barrow in one bay.
Took some barn clean out up to the 2 native plum trees and 2 nova spy trees that made it through the ice storm damage. Lost 2 apples and a plum.
2 loads of laundry dried quick while we worked!

I promised DD12 if she helped along we'd have a cook out on the firepit tonight...just baked potatoes and hot dogs but its just nice to be outside!

The neighbor's dogwood is blooming and it is stunning!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DS's term paper is almost done!!! He is NOT my writer, getting him to write anything is torturous for both of us. One of the reasons we use the curriculum we do is because they encourage you to help the kids as much as they need. Also, everything is laid out as do A, then B, then C. Now dress it up a bit with an a, b or c type word. At the end it's going to be 5 pages plus a bibliography!!! This is from the kids that MIGHT give you 3 words to answer an essay question. He heard once the a paragraph was 3 sentences long......so when forced to write a paragraph he'd write it using only 3 sentences. Each including one subject, one verb, and one or two more words and not a single thing more!! 

Once this is finished, I am declaring our school year OVER!!! Well almost, need to finish spelling and then we need to do take CAT 5 tests. I ordered them while at the conference....hope they show soon, DS leaves in 4 weeks. May have him start pulling papers from this year, in case we have to do an assessment instead of testing for him. Need to get him to do that anyways for his college portfolio.

Plants are outside "hardening off". Weather's been great......I'm starting to consider actually planting the garden. Usually Mother's Day weekend is the "safe" point, but this years been odd enough I'm not sure if I want to or not. I will get the beans in and get the soil ready for the Three Sisters, might plant the corn, too. Some of my tomatoes are well over 2' tall.....need to really consider getting them in the soil. They will have nice long stems to plant down deep into the soil!!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow, what a day. Waiting on rain tomorrow so set out 330 tomato plants, 90 peppers, 12 other beds (30 x 30) of beans, corn, cukes, squash, normal stuff. So ready for shower and couch.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Recovering from a day of "discussing" things with our current landlord and getting the second half of the periodontal cleaning done. Oddly enough, the dental was the least annoying.

Just plain wore out from the drama and think an early bedtime is in order.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

They say..............Rain today. I'll believe it.... when I see it.

Very tense at work..... Prayers please.

crobin - I also have 375 Tomato plants to get out. The winds are just too strong right now. I have never got a garden in so late. Crazy weather.

Still working on cake pops.....I am ready to get past this and get outside.
I need to get my hands in the dirt!

Off to the grind........Have a good day!!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

TDD- I understand, this is so late in the season for us, too, but the weather is crazy. Plus we moved here from north of Houston in October and are still trying to get everything built and arranged. Probably will have to put shade cloth over the tomatoes next month to keep them from burning up. Waiting on rain today, hope we get some, Texas could really use it.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, looks like everyone has been super busy so far this month!

I've decided to experiment a bit with gardening this year. I've gotten 30+ grow bags filled and all but 10 of them planted. I've also built several 2" deep "pools" for them to sit in, in an effort to get better productivity this year. Will be re-purposing the welded wire from the dog pen to put around these "pools" to keep the chickens out of them.

I've planted corn & beans in our large garden area, but that still needs a ton of work before I can go full bore planting in there. The "top soil" we paid good money for was anything BUT. I've got my work cut out for me adding organic matter to get it more suitable for planting. I've been working on that 4 sq ft at a time.

We did get the fence up around the large garden, so I can start letting the chickens out again. That will save me some money on feed, for sure!

The small garden by the house is doing well. I've got plenty of swiss chard, spinach, herbs, egg plant, peppers, peas, onions, garlic, shallots and leeks growing in there.

I've also been able to cut the largish leaves off of the swiss chard & spinach plants for the rabbits every day. They go absolutely nuts when they see me coming with that big armload of greens for them! 

I have not done any breeding since last year and really need to get that going again, but with this wacked out weather, I'm nervous about them giving birth during high heat again, like they did last year. Lost several kits because of that. I've got "plans" to go colony setting with them so they can have "underground" burrows to kindle in, but being here alone limits what I can get done.

My to do list ....

PROCESS THOSE DANG ROOSTERS!
Finish adding ammendments to the large garden and get it planted.
Finish my grow-bag set up and get it planted.
Can the meats I purchased on sale a few weeks ago so I can clear some space in the freezer.
Put up trellis for the tomato plants, pepper plants and pole beans.
Clean up the incubator and get a few eggs in there.
Work on getting my rabbit colony built.
Work on getting an area set up for Muscovy Ducks.
Work on getting our rain barrels cleaned up and filled!
Leave my place looking "clampit-y" because it keeps people away! LOL!!

Hubby is out working is butt off to save enough so that we can "survive" financially for a minimum of two months so that he can take time off during the spring/summer this year. I've encouraged him to take more time off this year than he usually would because working all the time and not having "fun time" is just not healthy!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We are having a stormy day. Lots of wind and some rain. Two systems last night with total of 1/2" rain. Its raining and blowing right now. Weather service warns storms might turn nasty with tornados so we're keeping our eyes open. We bought a weather radio but the *!*%^# thing never goes off. The regular radio will be broadcasting a warning and the weather radio sits silent. Sure wish I could have gotten the garden planted before the rain, but it wasn't meant to be. For the first time in a couple years the sump pump is running -- not a lot, but its running.

I cleaned and mopped the kitchen, one bath and the laundry/mud room. Still have the dining and other bath to go. I think I'll leave vacuuming carpet for another day.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Another beautiful day...but I'm sure we have bugs...pulled a tick off the dog this morning:yuck:

We went to town and wasted an extra hour looking at plants/flowers/trees and outdoor furniture....I did get my 4 sacks of grain, some seeds and 2 new calf bottle nipples...if I had deep pockets the truck would have been freighted!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Wow, just spent 40 minutes reading the posts to catch up. Been having issues with both dd and gd. Our dd is an addict, moves from friend to friend and wanted us to move a motor home out to our property that some grandparents of a fellow she knew wanted out of their yard. Their grandson was killed in a drug deal last year. We stood our ground and told DD we just could not do it. Neither dh nor I want to get caught up in her drug activities, plus the people she brings around are less than savory, so don't want them seeing what we have around here. It wasn't a pleasant conversation. 

Then gd figured she and her boyfriend could move out here (we'd discussed the possibility IF they did all they could do on their own). Instead of taking care of their responsibilities, they spent her entire allotment from the county that was for rent, on pawn shop items, then figured to move out here. We figure they have got to get it to gether and stop doing this. So difficult to stay consistant with someone who has emotional/mental issues and doesn't understand that you DO love them, but won't be taken advantage of. 

UGH. Cool and just a tad bit of rain today, not enough to wet the ground, but windy and coo enough to make it miserable to be out in it. DH is gone for a few days with his brothers to North Carolina, taking one brothers' grandson's car to the marine base there. They have to be there by 8 am on Saturday and left this morning. Sure hope they make it on time.

LM--What a mental picture of you in your slippers! I needed an uplift today after all the drama and ugliness going on. You be careful, I don't want to read about you being Yogi lunch! 

Had some thoughts on some of the other posts but have to go shut in the chickens, and maybe, just maybe move some of the surviving strawberries to my raised bed. Take care all! Now, I'm craving cake pops. I wonder why? And watermelon! Yes, watermelon!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Jan*, hugs sent your way...I know how hard it is to say no for someone's own good. :angel:
*TDD*, prayers sent as requested. Work must be pretty stressful with everything up in the air right now. Hope you are done with the cake pops and getting dirt under your nails! That always helps me. 

Wow, take a few days off HT and there's a page of posts on this thread. Caught up on most of them last night, but was too tired to post. 

Today was a rainy day, so I spent it inside. Tummy wasn't feeling too well, so I had to skip plans to spend the day playing at the water park with my grandkids. About all I've done today is light a fire in the woodstove for the first time in a week, and stick close to the bathroom. TMI, I know. 

I'm hoping to feel better tomorrow so I can finish putting down pallets in the stall I just cleared and leveled. Russell, the Muttley Wonder has dug some holes in the leveled floor (grr), so I'll have to work a little harder to get the pallets in place. I want to get the pallets and plywood done in there, move my table and band saws in, and then get a floor in the aisle, too. Anything to avoid more weeding, lol!


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

MGM, hope you're feeling better today. We have had a nasty GI bug making the rounds here for awhile, and apparently everyone in the hospital heard me throwing up, lol! Well, I need to go on in to work and get caught up on paperwork so I can "garden hard" this weekend. We got a wonderful rain yesterday, and I need to take advantage while the ground is soft it won't last long! Even while there was water standing in the fields yesterday, there were also dust devils blowing around. Have a fun and productive weekend, everyone.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Thank you. Cake Pops are done. BUT....Dh wants to look at some property this weekend. ( Gosh, my heart is just not in this) One of our hired hands, said his son could come do some planting for me. So....I drew the plot and gave instructions. He will be here all weekend.

I hope you start feeling better. Don't over do.

We only got a light amount of rainfall in our area......West and East of us got a lot more. But 70-75mph winds are destructive. 

90's today....... heat + moisture=MUGGY!!!

Not much else new going on.

Have a Blessed day!!


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

I bit the bullet and order Hubster his broadfork he has been crying for, it should be here today :banana:

Cloudy this a.m., both girls are still asleep, and I am enjoying listening to just the dishwasher running.

I pulled 30 eggs from the turner this a.m. tossed 2. Sally (our bobtailed kitty) and I have already heard peepers. Gotta get the broader cleaned up from last set, like yesterday.

Got my ecoglow broader in the mail yesterday. I am excited about it.

While typing this my youngest got up. I am in trouble. She just told me the next door neighbor's youngest is her bf and she loves him. And "I know love Momma, I know it." :huh:

Must make a town run today for odd things.

Fyi: I have been weeding religiously and my yard is still rather clampit-y :gaptooth:


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, didn't get much done yesterday. Just totally lacked the motivation to work outside. 

Today I got an 8' x 4' piece of my large garden "tilled" so that I can plant the potatoes that are sitting on my freezer sprouting. Used a tiller similar to this (got at the flea market for $5) and my shoulders are KILLING me! 










Will be taking the hoe to it tomorrow, working in some peat moss and getting the taters planted.

Got more grow bags filled today too, plan on planting corn & pole beans in 10 of them. And planting some mater seeds in another 4. Only 10 more grow bags to fill and (including those 10) 27 that still need planted.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm so jealous of the gardens going in...sigh.

Rainy day today, so I broke up some of the garlic that had started sprouting on me and popped it a pot. We'll see how it does I guess. I'm trying to pull together a planting plan for after the move...just hoping there's still growing season enough left for some of the seeds; especially since Ma Nature has been so moody.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, I was watching the news about your neck of the woods yesterday. I was so hoping you'd had some rain, but not the flash flooding. Those winds were vicious! All I could think when I saw your forecast was that it was gonna be sticky,hot and humid there today! 
*Westexas*, thanks to you and TDD for the well wishes...feeling better today, just still low energy. Blech. I'd rather be getting something done around here!
*Peachy*, how old is your youngest, lol!  Still looking mighty clampet-y here, too. I'm so jealous of your new peeps...I still need to make a town trip and buy thermostat wafers before I can set a hatch. My name is manygoats and I am a procrastinator....
*cnichols*, that cultivator looks like a torture device, lol! You're gonna have great upper arm and shoulder definition if you keep using it.  That reminds me, I have an electric hoe thingie I should get out and try on my stubborn sod in my border beds...have I mentioned how sick I am of weeding? :whistlin:
*Jess*, hang in there...you'll be moved before you know it. You may have to choose some short season seeds to plant, but that's better than no garden. Most of my garden isn't planted either, if it makes you feel any better. 

Cool and really wet here again today, poured rain all day. Had to light a fire to take the chill off. This should be the last day for the next week, though, so I should savor the coolth! Forecast is for high 80's, low 90's by Thursday, and I'll be complaining it's too hot, lol.

I checked my potatoes, and I really need to get them in the ground - they're sprouting or getting mushy. I have a big roll of aluminum screen material as well as a huge patio door screen of the same stuff, and I intend to staple gun it into the bottom of the raised potato beds. Seems like every year, I get a vole, mole, or something similar that tunnels right under my potato plants and kills them off before my taters are fully grown. I think this stuff might do the trick to keep the critters out.

I have to remember to get to the FFA plant sale tomorrow morning - forgot all about it this am - and see what they have left for tomato plants. Also need to stop at the recycling station and grab as much cardboard and newspaper as I can fish out. I also need to pick up a gift for my just turned 8yo dgd - I thought I had what I wanted for her, but I'm not sure I am satisfied with it, so I think I'll hit some garage sales, Goodwill, and then the retail stores if I don't find something present-worthy for her. I think I'd better get out my pen and paper and start a list!


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

*manygoats* my youngest is not yet 5!!! And her sister is almost 6. Figured out that the one dd 4 likes gave a hair band to dd 5. They have 2 boys close to my girls in age. Mind you, dd 4 doesn't have enough hair for much of a ponytail and he probably gave it to dd5 to make her stop flipping hers around so much. 

The broadfork made it. Hubster had it unwrapped and together and in the garden within nanoseconds. It really is nice craftsmanship. Check out gulland forge broadfork. Ours is the Big Bertha and boy is she big, 21lb. 

As of right now one hatched one pipped that I can see and brooder is ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

It's a quiet day here, I'm home alone  Boys are out delivering Boy Scout Roses (I had a scout deliver me some....I had no idea they got me some! I'm not a big flower girl so I don't usually get any....but out of the "blue" is always fun), after that they will head to one of DH's co-worker's for DS to finish his welding badge. They will be home sometime for supper......I may just order a pizza and call it done 

So....I can do what I want to do today. My goal is to tackle my biggest eye sores, no one here to say don't-sit-take it easy. DH is a bit of a "mother hen" at times when I'm not 100%, lol. I have top dressed all the strawberries and blueberries with peat moss, bills are paid, ran to the store and picked up some loss leader....and splurged on myself. I picked up wheat pitas and feta cheese. I'm going to have a Mediterranean vegetable pita pocket for lunch! I haven't bought feta or pita in ages....boy, have they gotten expensive!! After lunch I'm scrubbing the kitchen floor....twice! I'm going to give it a good rinse down with bleach water after I wash it. The cooties are driving me batty!! Then I'll start doing something else....while blaring the classic country station on the TV!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Today is rainy again. We aren't getting huge amounts but every bit helps in the long term. I sure wish I could have gotten the garden planted before the rains started, but I guess it wasn't meant to be. Its supposed to continue rainy for several days and temps with highs in 60's. Very windy as usual.

Dh replaced the outside dryer vent and then I had to get behind the dryer to connect everything back up. The flexible vent thingy was rotten so I went to the local hardware store here in town and bought a new one $8 for 6' length. I only needed 2Â½', but that's the way it came. I put the extra back in the box and put it in the basement so hopefully it will be available should I ever need it. I asked dh what happened to what was left last time we changed it and he told me he threw it away. I wonder if he did or just didn't want to look for it!!

Everything we put on the curb for today's trash pickup was trash picked almost immediately except for the stack of rotten pallets. Thankfully the city picked those up today. I've also sorted out another box of donations to take to town next week. Dh has a doctor's appointment on Thurs. so we'll be in town that day.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all, lots of posts to catch up on! I haven't had the time to even come up with a real to-do list for May, oh well. Work has been draining me lately, really, really wish I didn't have to work. But that's all part of the long term planning. 

Fridays are my 1/2 day at work, am supposed to leave at noon, but didn't get out until 2 yesterday. Had lots of cooking plans, but got home and DH had a large brush pile burning. He was exhausted so I helped out hauling brush. It felt great, just the therapy I needed! And it was probably the last safe day to burn until winter. Today is the last of the rain in the forecast. 

Today I'm cooking, making yogurt, cookies, soup, hard boiling eggs etc. Battling slugs and flea beetles in the garden. Taking breaks online as I'm still worn out. 

Tomorrow is those dratted potatoes I talked about dehydrating last week and the week before....and weeding as the sun will be out.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

MGM~ I'm hoping! If I could remember which box I put them in, I'd go ahead and sow some seeds in the window boxes I have standing empty...but then I'd be moving half sprouted somethings that DH would promptly damage. So I'll wait.

The yard at the new place has a lot of sun and is protected on 3 sides from the worst of the winds...I'm hoping that will help extend out the season for me a bit.

Pricing out dwarf citrus trees to be pot kept and moved to and from the greenhouse according to season...we love our citrus but do not love the prices. Even debating a dwarf kumquat tree!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

happy mothers day!!!!!!


----------



## mom2accjk (Jul 12, 2010)

I am so excited. For mothers day I asked for plants and trees. We live in a suburb subdivision on 1/2 acre. I try to grow what I can and have a small vegetable garden. We had two apple trees so I got two peach trees and two Satsuma trees. We put the Satsuma trees in the late pots on my porch. I also had them till the flower bed surrounding the deck and got azaleas and flowers to plant in that area and two gardenias. I have a large bed next to the deck that I plant tomatoes and peppers and it has a rose garden area on the end. I got three new rose bushes. I also got a couple of daylilies for my front bed. It is all perennials. I have 21 tomatoes and 8 pepper plants. I bought a flat of sweet potatoes and planted them in my main garden. It is all looking so much better. We all worked 3 hours planting today after church.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

probly start plowing next sat-2acre field,rototilled house garden/spread fertilizer.still need to put shelves in walk in cooler.3pt hitch sprayer finished!gotta finish up new plastic layer.may have struck deal with neighbor on beef till I get barn up.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Hi lindamarie,I miss reading posts from you.Can imagen today was a hard day for you.Hoping things will get a little easier for you as time goes by.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, all! Hope all the moms on here had a wonderful day. 

I spent a good part of the day outside in the sunshine. Moved the horse, took care of the chickens and finally got their new 7 gallon waterer to work correctly. I have a Cuckoo Marans hen gone broody, and I've left another clutch in the nest box because I strongly suspect my favorite Speckled Sussex hen is preparing to do the same. She was on the nest for a very long time today and was all "puffy" over the eggs, but she went to the roost tonight.

I finally got back to weeding in front of the house after taking some time off to get my groove back. Made really good progress, I think. The electric hoe didn't work on sod, but was handy for finding the missed bits of weeds after I'd shoveled out the sod and wacked as much dirt out of the roots as I could. I was able to transplant quite a few of my daylilies, rose campion, forget-me-nots, and violets to new homes. If I can stand one more day of weeding, that bed should be done! Many more to go, of course, but it means I'm nearly half done with the perimeter of the house.

I also spent some time inside, rearranging the "guest room", aka the paint storage room, the tool chest room, and plenty more. Got the window washed, floors swept and mopped, walls scrubbed, and the cobwebs swept. It looks pretty good, although it still needs fresh paint and curtains. At least there is a good place for the grandkids to sleep now.

I even got around to drilling the holes and finding the correct screws and nuts to repair the little Radio Flyer wagon for Guppy. Well, I'll probably use it to hold pots of herbs for the fair, which is coming up in only 2 months.  It'll make a cute display.

Got messages from my kids wishing me a Happy Mother's Day - all but my oldest boy...he's on the autism spectrum and never does anything unless it benefits him. I understand and accept him for who he is. We don't make a huge deal of any of the minor holidays, just Christmas and sometimes Thanksgiving. 

I filled both water filters, as the gallon jugs of drinking water are getting low - I'll be filling them over the next few days. Got all the dishes done and the kitchen washed down...I'm seeing little black ants, so I guess I'll need to get out the ant spray tomorrow. Ugh. Don't like ants, don't like chemicals, but they seem to be after water, so the borax baits don't work. It seems like they show up every year about this time, and I know they'll eventually disappear on their own, but darn it, I want them gone yesterday!

I didn't end up going to town or the the FFA sale, the transfer station or any place else yesterday...just worked around the house while it poured (forecaster missed that one!), and I stayed home today, too, because I couldn't pass up the beautiful weather in my garden. I think I'm beginning to exhibit hermit-like tendencies, lol!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm. Rain in forecast again (slight chance).........The winds are already blowing 35mph sustained...... ( sigh)

We looked at property...... we are still looking.

There was a HUGE, HUGE shake up at work Friday....I am not even sure what I am walking into.... or... even who my boss is now.
All I can do is go in and face it.... try to roll with it, long enough to pay that one debt I have... and move on.

I am trying to regroup and get back to canning.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm giving in, I am going to work on putting in the garden between rain drops this week. They keep saying it might frost.....but the coldest temp in the next 10 days is a low of 43. UM....that's 10 degrees ABOVE frost point! Rhubarb is going like crazy, need to pull and freeze a bunch. It's getting ready to flower, too....need to chop those off today!

Testing week this week. The tests came in the mail last week, need to get them done with the kids. Standardized testing is one of the option we have to "prove" competency in order to continue homeschooling. I hate standardized tests.....but since they will have to take these to get into college (SAT, ACT, etc) I want them to be exposed to them and familiar with them. We use to do the portfolio review when the kids were younger, less stressful for them and less work for me, and I think a more accurate assessment.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Seems everyday is stormy lately and the winds never stop. Spent Friday evening with no power. Never did hear why and actually very rare to have power off here even with huge thunderstorms/wind. Dug out the emergency 100 hr. candle and sat on the porch glider. Relaxing.

Hard to decide what to do about the garden. Guess we will just plant out tomatoes and hope for the best. Greenhouse bursting with plants that need put out. Predicting 1-2" of rain again today. Wait a bit for peppers. First patch green beans up. All the new fruit trees we planted are well leafed out.This time of year can't keep up with lawn mowing. Several trees need some TLC after all the wind. Large branches down. 

Someone mentioned putting peat moss around their strawberries and blueberries so I did. Tired of looking at that bale of moss taking up room in shed but didn't know what to do with it! All this rain makes keeping ahead of the weeds impossible.

Youngest son surprised me with dinner yesterday. Brought spagetti, French bread,broccoli. Delish. Both my boys love to cook. He even washes dishes!!!! Plus enough leftovers so I don't have to cook tonight either. A plus. Other son had to work but the new clothelines he built me are grand. Interesting how the things they complained about as kids are the things they like to do as grownups! Plant the seed, folks.

Bees installed and already had robbers for the one hive. Arrgh. Reduced the entrance way down and they seem to be coming/going with less anxiety. Both queens out in two days and on the frames. Checking feeders every other day. Clover blooming here. Haying will start whenever the rain gives up. 

Pa out mowing so guess I should get busy,too. Need to finish replacing binding on his nap quilt...I admit to being most lax at repairs. Much prefer working on new projects. See Connecting Threads have quilt batts on sale 30% off so need to order two queen size ones so can finish some tops. Love their wool batting. Warmth without weight.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm thinking after 2Â½ years of drought I'm going to have to mud in my tomatoes, sweet potatoes and anything else that must be planted before we're gone for a week. We got 2" of rain yesterday and early this a.m. and its forecast for most of the week along with cooler temps. Highs only in low to mid 60's. Tornadoes in the central part of the state last night but fortunately no one was insured. It hit an area of vacation condos hard but no one was in residence. Other homes were damaged and a few people had very close calls. We were on the cool side of the front that came through so missed the bad storms. 

Grandson is here for a couple of nights -- days he's at his mom's so I haven't cooked a meal for him yet! I'm going to finish up his laundry and I'm baking bread which is all I have planned for today. Spaghetti for supper so super easy day.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Had the ever important convo with the Tax Advocate today....she knew immediately what needed to be done but since "rules are rules" asked that I give her 2 weeks (better than the 2 months the IRS wanted) to get it all done and settled...but that she would be giving me a call every couple of days with updates. Sure would be nice to have that chunk of change for the move AND to get the Durango fixed.

20 days until Move Day...DH is just itching to get EVERYTHING in boxes...I'd prefer to have clothes to wear. Just sayin' babe. 

More phone calls to make (getting utilities set up, etc) but they'll hold until tomorrow when the house is quiet (since I'll be using the VoIP). In the meantime, enjoying the sun today since rain is forecast off and on for the rest of the week.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hubby uploaded a bunch of picture of my boy learning to weld this weekend. He was working on his welding Merit Badge, and had A LOT of fun doing it! I see welding classes in DS's and DH's future. Now the debate.....adult education classes locally, or go the 90 min to Lincoln Electric. Prices are a bit higher at LE.....but they have more then just basic welding....

Follow the Flickr link in my siggy.

10 pm....tornado sirens going off. We have had more then 4 hrs of constant "nasty weather coverage" on the TV's now. Should miss us.....run north. But I know there are many HT'er just north of us.....


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

I am pretty new to all of this stuff but here is my list for May:
1. Potty train my daughter! *Done!! So excited about that  *
2. Create emergency kits for each car.
3. Individual BOBs
4. Get hubby on board with prepping
5.Complete first aide kits
6. Finish first ever quilt start to finish (working on the top right now)
7. Declutter house and have a yard sale *Done! Made enough to pay off 1/3 of my business debt*
8. Learn to navigate using stars
9. Learn various knot tying techniques and create waterproof flashcards of knots for BOBs
10. Keep my tomato plants and herbs alive
11. Dehydrate 10 pounds of potatoes
12. Learn to pressure can
13. Find someone I can apprentice with to make soap

I think most of these are short term goals rather than goals for the month :/


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*CuriousW* - Welcome! Looks like you definitely have a plan!

*crobin* - You ok? Did you get the flooding?

Crisp this morning 54F winds from the North 20mph.. We got about 1/2" of rain.....But at least it was something. Made me shiver when I went out to feed.

I am so glad the newly planted garden rows got a good soaking.

I spoke to the young man who planted it, he asked if he could work here during his summer break......... I usually use college students, but he was very sincere in his request..... and I can use his young brawn! And he says" yes ma'am!" Instead of "huh"

I have another cake to do this week...

*Hi Westexas* - I see you on line with me!

*JEN *- Wow at the pics......I don't have time to look at all right now..... but I cannot wait to view them.

Well it's time to boogy.
Have a Blessed and productive day!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

May is going much better than April around here. School will be out starting next week so the kiddos will be running around for the next couple of months. The kids and I planted all our tomato plants and a few squash plants Sunday. I had bought some seed starting kit thingys at dollar general last year during garden clearance but the cells were too small and I had to get those out before they became root bound. They seem to be doing well. 

The onions, peas, potatoes, and lettuce are all coming up well.

Dh and I went last night to take the test for our General ham license. We've had our technician license for a couple of months but dh wanted to upgrade. He's been studying ever since we got the first one. I told him yesterday morning that I wished I had so I could go with him and he challenged me to study for one day and take it. I did and we both passed! yay! Now, we just have to get a radio, lol! We're still just using our little Baeofeng handy talkies. 

Animals are doing well and we have the vet coming out this week to do some checks and a blood test on our female cow. We are breeding her this year to a registered mini-jersey but we have to have her tested before we can take her over to their farm. 

Love hearing all the updates!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning everybody! We got almost 4" of rain last night. The rain was much needed and no major flooding here, just a few low spots and the creek is up some. It is 59 degrees here this morning with a high of 63 expected, it was 93 yesterday, if you don't like the weather in Texas, just wait a minute. Guess today will be work around the house day, making enchiladas for dinner so I need to get the tortillas made. The garden is going great everything is up and green. Planted some Hutterite beans and we already have small beans on them, grow faster!! Picking the last of the collards this week, it will be too hot for them now. Does anyone can their collards? I would appreciate some insight, never canned them before. Gotta run, mom is out of bed and threatening to come out naked, mental picture I didn't need. Have a great day.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

curioswanderer......hi and welcome to the group. I'm biased, but I think this thread has the best group of people out there. So grab a cup of coffee and jump right in!!!!!


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks LindaMarie! I tend to lurk more than participate on the boards. I am learning so much!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Curiouswanderer-I was a lurker also until I found this group, but they made me feel right at home. Welcome.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow....after last nights rain is rather muggy around here. More rain tonight , then the cool down begins tomorrow!!! 60's are MY kind of weather, they will be here on Thursday Have a nice long list of "to do" for Thursday....while it's cool and dry.

Took down the "green house" I put up in the school room every spring. All my plants have graduated to the deck. We'll get it all to the garage today, but putting it away in the attic is on Thursday's to do list....not today's when it near 88 and humid! We are taking advantage of the dry slot in the day and getting the grass mowed. With all the rain it was due to be cut again 2 days after last mowing. Been too wet and we've been to busy - we are nearly bailing some areas....and it's only been 5 days!!!

Ok, overworked outside (was out there about 30 min). Need to go sit a bit more and drink another pint of water, I still have the shakes. Have I mentioned I don't like warm weather!?


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

have been having a small pity party lately. Sunday didn't help. Our dgd who is on the spectrum came out Sunday to spend a couple of days, she went home this afternoon. 

while she was here, we set up the small wafing pool for her. Pool is still on patio between our lawn chairs. After dinner tonight dh and I were sitting outside enjoying a coffee. I told dh, watch yogi will show up for a swim.

I am happy to report that things are back to normal. We heard a noise about 20 minutes ago. Once again, couldn't find flashlight. Did have rifle fully loaded and ready. Dh looking for flashlight, I look out back door didn't see anything. I could hear something wet, I look out kitchen window, yogi is in the pool. Dh has flashlight and rifle, I'm right behind him, in my fuzzy slippers. Yogi takes off, dh right behind him. Yogi heads to where pond is and goes around back. I get a good look at dh, he's in slippers, boxers and a t shirt. The rifle completes the outfit. 

things are as they should be. Life goes on.

now that yogi has brought me back to my senses, time to quit dog paddling and get on with things. I have about 130 tomatoes to put in along with all the other plants. Weather here is crazy, supposed to go down to 40 in town in a few days. 

I've been lurking and reading, and need to still play catch up. 

jm.....thanks!!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

*jessiemeredith* - I laughed out loud when I read your post! When we moved out here 2 1/2 years ago I was working, DH was packing, taking trips out with the truck. I came home one day and all the downstairs furniture was gone! No sofa, no table, no chairs! A rug to sit on, that's all. Have fun moving, it's always exciting! 

btw, I DID get those dratted 10 lbs of potatoes in the dehydrator. It was super easy as the skins were nasty, I cut lots off with a knife, no peeling and shredded them in the cuisinart. 

And I got my 'get home' car kit finally in something (rather than loose toilet paper mingling with old sneakers behind the seat) and discovered the extra pair of socks I put out there have disappeared. I'll bet DH thought they were just a pair of dirty socks in the car! And discovered the water had been opened at some point, I'd need to use my lifestraw to drink it as I'll bet someone drank for the container. 

Anyway, tomorrow's hump day, already thinking about a to-do list for the weekend. *Texasdirtdigger* - thanks for your post about work, made me feel a little better about my work which is all in upheaval as well. Good luck.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*CuriousWanderer*, Welcome to the group!
*LM*, I think Yogi is a little too comfortable at your house...using the pool without an invite, naughty boy!

I was so sore from weeding Sunday that I took Monday off and rested up. Today I was back to weeding and hauling water for laundry. Did all the bedding, towels, etc - last load is in the dryer, just waiting for it to finish so I can get some sleep. My back is stiff and hips are hurting, but I have a great feeling of accomplishment. 

It's getting hot here, supposed to hit 90 tomorrow. If I'm not too sore to move in the morning, I should get outside early before it ramps up too much. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Vosey* - I still don't know who or what is going on. Lot's of restructuring I have a conference call today.......I suppose I'll find out more. I have been trying to appear invisible the last couple od days!

We got a rain shower last night....again.....not much....but something. High today only 70F and we have 40's forecast several night to come. Of course... we still have the never ending winds.

Today is checkout the produce bulk section.......Hope I can find some deals. I need to get back to canning my head off. I truly feel my preps are in good order other than this years fresh foods. I do still intend to buy a beef......if my job holds out.....and I don't have to sell a kidney to afford it.:shocked:

Prep wise - My autoship from Amazon landed my paper products...... 9 cases of TP.

Fels naptha, lamp wicks and fuel, matches, Borax, Washing Soda, and canning lids bought with my ACE rewards.

Well, I'm off. Have a busy and Blessed day!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

9 cases of TP.....are you insulating the attic with it?

I've been reading but not posting...so much going on. My son went to Miami then to Bahamas to catch his boat *AND THEN * the MERS case developed....my worst fear. It seems that it was only a close call. Thank God!
Spent Mother's Day cleaning and organizing in the sunroom/entry....I made burgers for lunch....DH sat on his lazy butt of course. I made a snaky comment that on Father's Day he needs to pick a room and clean it and make lunch. He did not love my sarcasm....oh well! 
Had to replant the greenhouse stuff...only the swiss chard came up! Its still not nearly warm enough to plant...soil temps are still quite low. In fact I need to make a fire when I get home, the house is 58 degrees.
Tomorrow is youngest DD bday...she has been a pistol lately. Soiling herself and peeing in bottles in her bdrm. RAD is so hard to live with...some days I feel like I'm living a nightmare! oldest DD is going to Senior prom this weekend.
Going to look at a calf today or tomorrow.
That's it from the Funny Farm....for now.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

LM - have you tried putting red pepper flakes in the bird feeders that Yogi keeps visiting? If he comes at night, you could load it with red pepper after sunset so the birds won't get it (don't know what it would to to them!) and then hope Yogi gets a full snoot of HOT. You really need to figure a way to discourage Yogi before someone gets hurt.

Today is in upper 60's so nice to be out. I did some weeding, but its still too wet to do much. I pulled enough rhubarb to make a rhubarb pudding from my grandma's recipe and probably will have enough extra for the freezer. I baked banana bars today from a Taste of Home 2000 recipe book I got for 25Â¢ at a garage sale. They are by far the absolutely best banana bars I've ever made. I'm going to freeze most of them to take to mom's for Memorial Day open house.

I've started putting post-it notes with the name of a recipe and page number in the inside front of the cookbook cover. It makes it easier to know right away if that is the correct book/recipe. I hate it when I try a new recipe, love it, then can't recall which of my dozens of cookbooks it came from or if it was clipped or off the Internet!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Well...the great "eat it all so we don't have to move it" event has commenced in full. But we still had to make a run to the grocery...we were OUT of butter (I swear that NEVER happens) and fresh fruit (also NEVER happens). I was flabbergasted! Snagged enough of everything so that we don't have to go back, hopefully. I know that the last week here will probably be full of pizza and visits to the two little restaurants down the road; I'm good with that.

Off to pull the massive lasagna out of the oven (leftovers for me the rest of the week...woot!) and force feed the kiddos (lasagna is not at the top of their list of likes).

LM~ anytime.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow -More like the barn. I put it in 55gal barrels, so the mice won't find it. If it is cheap enough......I buy it......all of it!! LOL!!!

Was able to pick up a few decent pieces of beef.... about 10 lbs of 90/10, some cube steaks. A few Sirloins and T-bones......No roasts. 
Had to skedaddle home to bake that crumb cake for today. So, I will vac pak it tonight. 
45F this a.m........not as windy.
Praying, I can get to work on all those Tomato plants this weekend. They need to be put in the ground..... they are huge.

Work is still all up in the air...... conference call today..... was cancelled yesterday.

Have a great one! {{{{{Cyber Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning all, it is 45 here, never thought I would turn on the heater in May. Dealing with the bank yesterday, all of a sudden over $400 was gone from the account, really can't afford that, so I was on the phone with them forever, still don't know where it went, but thank goodness it is back this morning. Have to go to town this morning to fax paperwork to the Army, a recruiter accidently hit our car in December, still trying to get it fixed. Looks like a paperwork kind of day. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Welcome, Crobin! There are so many errors these days. I don't know what it is, whether some people just don't do a good job, are textiing instead of working or what! 

Have to deal with our health insurance today. DH got an explaination of benefits showing he had 'Maternal Fetal Medicine' charges in March! Don't think so! Our gd used to be on our insurance but has been off for a year. She was hit by a military member in March and the ER did an ultrasound to check her baby. Maybe somehow they put her charges on him. I don't know. 

Have to get our tomato plants in the garden with wall o waters just in case, but with the wacko weather, I'm afraid to put them out.

LM, Hope you can get yogi scared off for good, or make a rug out of him. Good luck! Hope things are settling down for you and getting easier. It's just one challenge after another!


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

I am spending today recouping from the last 5 days of life. Sunday, Hubster and I put in an awesome but small tomato bed full of heirlooms. We had to work the bed all day Saturday after shopping run, b/c it was a new spot. Monday was work as usual, but I am preparing for a state audit that I am responsible for. Tuesday dd5 had to have a molar capped, FUN. Yesterday, in the pouring rain had to drive to and from training for work. The trip usually takes 1.5 hours. It took 2.5 up and 3 back. I decided on no interstate back b/c of the rain and company vehicle's tires hydroplaning on the way up. 14 hours total. Plus, I didn't adhere well to my gluten restrictions and my body is telling me today.

Oh and I forgot that we have round 2 of chicks in brooder and round 3 in the incubator. Chickens is yucky and cute all at the same time, kinda like kids.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My son called....he is doing well but a little homesick. His facebook post was "_That moment when you live on a floating party and the best part of your week is when you call home_"
The Engineering and Captain are all Italians so all he understands are curse words! LOL

Made DD a cake for tonight. 

Cukes are coming up in the greenhouse!

Looked at the calf yesterday a TINY jersey at about 45 pounds....I passed. Farmer will call when something bigger comes out or in! Until then the chickens will get milk instead of feed. I'm running out of jars to can in....out of canned kidneys so will do those tomorrow.

Our butcher friend got a cow in so I got 50# of burger and stew beef for my sister and my mom for $3/#....they'll pay me back. Having connections is a good thing! and sharing is caring!

Chainsaw, riding mower and push mower all in the shop....thanks to ethanol. Hope the push mower comes soon...it bags so it helps feed the animals and I get some exercise! Running near bottom of my hay....


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

mpillow said:


> Chainsaw, riding mower and push mower all in the shop....thanks to ethanol. Hope the push mower comes soon...it bags so it helps feed the animals and I get some exercise! Running near bottom of my hay....


This is part of why we are looking at scythes as our next equipment investment. We have one station that sells non-ethanol gas about 15-20 min away, but the owner told DH she won't advertise it b/c she is in a rural area surrounded by big farms (mostly GMO, I am sure) and she says she will lose their business, which she can't afford.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Forgot to add...my son is eating well in the Captain's Mess....he said he's had smoked salmon a few times (drool!)


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Its cold here today -- in the 50's and rainy. Frost possible tonight. I guess its good its been too wet to plant so my tomatoes and peppers are safe in the living room window. 

Went to town with dh today as he had a doctor's appointment. Went to Menards and got fence posts to fix the garden fence and paint for the house trim. Also, went to Aldis and HyVee for groceries then hit the thrift store. All I found was a pair of shorts for $2 and 2 books for 50Â¢. I was looking for jeans, but they didn't have any that I liked that fit. 

Got two paint brushes at Menards that will be free with the rebate. They aren't the best paint brushes, but free is a good price. I'm a paint brush snob and really love the very expensive high quality brushes. I take good care of them and use them for years. Unfortunately, someone else used "MY" brush and didn't take care of it so now I'll have to be happy with the free brushes. 

We paid $50 to have our lawn mowed this week. I've decided that I'm going to do future mowing even if I have to do a little every day. Dh will have a fit as he likes the lawn to look PERFECT, but that's the breaks -- $50 gone each week (which we cannot afford) -- or the old lady mows as she's able. Our son has helped with the mowing the last several years, but this year he's not offered. He has health issues of his own so I won't ask. Dd's partner and his son offered so we'll take them up on it when they're around. I don't want them to drive over special to do the mowing tho, that's just too much to ask. Getting old isn't for sissies or poor people!!


----------



## 355946 (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't understand the ethanol issue. Can someone help me out? Thanks!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, all - soooo tired tonight, so I'll make this short and get to bed. I'd planned on weeding today, but I think I did just about anything and everything instead, lol. 

I gave myself a haircut this morning, but couldn't remember where I put my clippers (for finishing the nape of my neck and the sides), so I started looking in the pantry/prep storage room. I ended up rearranging about half of the room, but didn't find the clippers. That led me to the den, where I located them, but couldn't reach them, so I ended up organizing in there, too. Then I filled all my water jugs with filtered water and cleaned out the fridge. Swept all my floors. Kept going back and snipping at my hair....still didn't get down the clippers, even though I can reach them now. 

Ended up outside, moving, emptying and cleaning all the various barrels and buckets out from under the drip line on the west side of the barn, and replacing most of the pallets there. Couldn't do anything with 2 of them because there were full 55 gallon barrels of rainwater on them that I couldn't move. Had to level the ground for the pallets. Rinsed out the rest of the 55 gallon barrels and got them lined up on the new pallets. Drilled holes in the bottom of some of my most tired old buckets and placed the holes over the bung holes on the 55 gallon barrels, and filled in between them with good 5 gallon buckets. Put sheers over all the buckets and the garbage cans to keep the skeeters out of the fresh water. It's supposed to rain this weekend, so I really did need to get ready for it. 

Found 2 of my Cuckoo Marans hens sharing the big nest - both broody! So I got the milk crates from the chicken coop and screwed them to the wall in the chicken stall, added an egg to each one, and gave the 2 hens as many eggs as I could without getting pecked. With one of them facing each direction, they were well armed. It was funny watching the rest of the hens checking out the new nests - it was like they were kicking the tires on used cars!

By that time, it was getting dark and I was out of steam. Have I mentioned that I STILL haven't taken the clippers to my hair? Talk about a whole sidetracked day, lol! I got a lot done, but not a bit of weeding.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Pheeew! Made it to Friday. Work is a roller coaster......still have no idea who I report to. :huh:

I have high hopes of planting Tomato's this weekend. I am asking the young man, to come help, if he can. ( Hey, If you are going to work here....you are going to work!)

Sprouts has a great deal on corn on the cob....I am torn.....If I buy it I will be in the kitchen all weekend...I need to be in the garden....so, I hope that kid shows up!!

I picked up 25lbs of Roasts yesterday. $2.79 lb.....Best deal I can find here. I am going back this evening for more. And coffee!

BTW - Gasoline took a HIKE overnight up 12 cents!! YIKES!!!

Mid 50's this morning, and no rain in sight:bored:.

On the prep front.....Split an order of 100 hr candles with a friend. EE has a deal.

Hope to hit the hay early tonight.... whether I am in the garden or the kitchen......I need to muster all the energy I can.

Have a wonderful day all......Take good care.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning everybody. Had an amazing dinner last night, collards and potatoes right out of the garden with ham from our pig in the freezer. Guess i will be making cheese today, we have so much milk these days. I have canned about 200 jars and frozen about the same and it still keeps coming, lol. TDD hope your job settles down I know how stressful it can be. Have a good day and a grest weekend everybody.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ethanol--- http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...ethanol-can-make-small-engines-fail/index.htm

Chainsaw is home...$5 fix....so I didn't feel so guilty grabbing a Bullette this morning!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Finished planting tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers, zucchini and herbs before we got 3+" of rain. Got another rain barrel hooked up just in time, too. Almost gave up on the asparagus that we planted in March but the rain and heat last week did the trick, it is all popping up now. We put chicken wire around the beans, cabbage, and broccoli to keep the rabbits out. Planted beans 4 times last year for the rabbits to snack on! Made a rhubarb pie and had lettuce from the garden. Strawberries are in blossom, we lost about half of them over the winter. We are having a hard time finding feeder calves this year. There are no dairy farms left in our county. Dairy farmers used to 'retire' and start raising beef cattle. Now they are selling their farms to developers. Going to be a lot of weeding to do once it stops raining. Still have melons to plant when the garden isn't so muddy. This might be a good time to do some mending and knitting before I put them away for the summer. Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## 355946 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you for the ethanol link.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I was able to get into the garden this a.m. although it still needs another day before its dry enough to till. Hope someone shows up to do the tilling! Anyway I dug some weeds that spread if chopped up by the tiller, picked up glass and trash, moved a stack of bricks, tomato towers and the frames we use to cover cabbge out of the garden. Then I planted 13 raspberry plants gifted to me by a member of this forum -- I won't mention her name in case she doesn't want it told. 

Then I moved a large planter and cleaned it up ready for planting, transplanted a large plant, dug up volunteer lettuce from the garden and put in a planter until the garden is tilled, dug more lily of the valley and put in garbage bag. If there is anything more invasive than lily of the valley, I hope I never encounter it!! Also, washed and hung sheets from two beds and finally hit the treadmill for my exercise which I missed yesterday. When I dug up the plant to move it, the shovel hit something metal. It was a railroad spike and its the second one I've dug up this year. It would be interesting to know how the heck they ended up in my garden and flower bed.

I think it is a good thing that supper is in the crock pot because by 5 p.m. I'm going to be dead tired!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

DD has been in jail for about 6 weeks and we are still finding out things. Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse. I was doing so good now I'm just completely disgusted and ashamed. 

Ann....we don't have any bird feeders outside. We have no idea what the big attraction is here for him.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

:grouphug: lindamarie it will get better.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

38 degrees here this morning!!! The last 2 days have been nothing but rain and thunder storms. Haven't been able to get one thing in the garden. Cold frame is filled with plants/seedlings. 

need to find my center and focus. The world of an addict is not pretty.

bear with me, I feel one heck of a rant rave coming on. Why is it so hard to just let go. Even from jail the hits, lies, conning, etc. keep coming. Not to mention the cost. At least dh gas said no more collect calls. 

ok, sorry. I really need to stop unloading on you guys. Everyone have a good day, stay warm. 

oh, dh is turning our savings to silver any thoughts. He wants nothing to do with the banks. He's also been picking up more supplies and is encouraging me to do the same. Stock up, he says better here than in the bank. 

I forgot, I got a mop wringer to help with laundry. 2.00 at a yard sale. Yippie.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Last two mornings at 30 degrees. What is this? Usually get cooler weather at the full moon but 30? Touch of frost but no real damage..Sure glad my tomatoes are still growing in the ghouse. But they gotta move out this coming week when predictions say it will finally turn warm. Has rained all week . Onions,lettuce,spinach loving this weather.

Only blessing was half of Thursday when the weather cleared briefly and the kids could make it up their drive in huge Uhaul truck. They hadn't even seen their new shed/house that was delivered last week so really excited. Moved in but no electricity; supposed to set poles next week. Nice intro to country living for them!

I'm feeding way too many people lately for my meager food budget. Pulling out all my cheap recipes that fill hollow legs. Soup and homemade bread is it, folks. As long as the cookie jar is full they are happy....

New hives doing great. Still feeding sugar syrup/organic soy as not much flying going on with all this rain. Few brave workers coming in with pollen. Quick check shows both queens laying. 

Made a new batch Bisquik mix. Couldn't believe I'd let my baking powder stash die...down to last can...and my salt,too! Set to making long list for shopping day. Too many things going on lately but this was disgraceful for a prepper! 

I'm with your hubby, Lindamarie...took my savings out of bank and invested in my new bees. We decided to get back in after the bear attack; too many customers really encouraged us. Local honey hard to come by.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Lm-hang in there. I know I haven't been around long, but sometimes you just have to unload or you will go crazy. We are collecting silver, gold, copper and brass instead of saving in a bank. Stocking up and making sure we have two years of seeds, protein on the hoof, and canning like crazy. Seems safer than the bank. Have a good day.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good morning all...........I have help today!! Yippie!! I got him started in the garden. He is awe struck, that the seeds he planted last weekend are waking up!! Crazy kids......Hello......This is where your food comes from!!!

I shucked 2 cases of BEAUTIFUL Florida Peaches and Cream corn ($12.00 a case).....I only found 1 ear, that was not completely full....and it wasn't bad. I sat on the porch and watched my young helper while I shucked. They are resting under cool packs right now.....I took a little break....I'll cut and can most the rest of the day.

I talked to the butcher at Sprouts...... He saved me 12 really nice roasts. I have to make room in the freezer and I think I will can a bit of it, as well. I am thrilled to get them at $2.79 lb......They have been as high as $4.99.......

Vac paking is coming up all day tomorrow. Any trimming will become doggie delight.:rock:

Well... I need a another cup of coffee and I am going to take my gardener some Iced Tea and a sweet roll!

Have a great one!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

our wood stove is going, just brought in more wood. We are expecting a hard freeze tonight at our elevation. I thought this was may? Between the rain and the cold never going to get garden in and things are getting way way to expensive at the grocery store. gre: :viking:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, that didn't take as long as I thought it would. 21 Quarts of cut corn processing right now! And, I have already cleaned up the mess.:dance: Amazing what a really sharp knife can do with ease.

I may start on the meat ...later this evening. But in the mean time... resting my aching shoulders.

I also washed all the Pizza sauce jars and boxed them up. I put the bands outside in the sun and it dried them right up!! That is one of the parts I detest...washing and drying those bands.

I threw a Chicken Pot Pie in the oven...it should be ready....just about the time the canners are decompressing.

My young helper...is doing pretty good out here... he's about half way through. After a good lunch and some rest, he should be able to knock it out. I'll water every thing in this evening. He is going to be plenty pooped out and sore tomorrow!! ( hee hee) Welcome to the REAL world, my young man.:grin: If he keeps coming back...I'll be surprised.....if he does....I'll pay him good for a job well done.

If I can get everything wraped up and the meat trimmed and vacpacked.......I may run back down to Sprouts for something else to can.

Well......Here I go again..........later!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Goodness TDD I'm tired just reading your posts! Aren't you sick of being in the kitchen??
Canned up kidney beans last night...one jar broke at the bottom...a clean break so the chicken got the beans, enough extra to make an 8th jar...so i cooked them off in the pressure cooker and put into the fridge for tonight's chili.

LM....I hear ya. The wood stove should be holding a potted plant by now!

The food pantry wasnt busy today so we got a lot of "good" still food to go thru...I always throw extra veg into the chili pot....summer sq. and zuke. DD was sorting the winter clothes to boxes and racking summer clothes(our pantry has clothes and housewares and books)...we will have to put in some extra time this week to finish up.
Too cold and wet to garden still.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

Not much going on here this weekend. This is my "long week" at work, 12 hr shifts FSS. Plus, it is too rainy, messy, cool, and down right blucky to be in the garden. Hubster did get some walking onion seeds from a like minded friend.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I worked out half the day digging grass from flower beds. I planted a bunch of zinna and marigold seeds. The zinna seed I'd saved from last year. The marigold seeds were very old so I planted extra thick. Dd's partner is coming tomorrow to till the garden. Going to discuss mowing with him at dd's request. His 12 yo son would like to earn money mowing and I'd rather pay him $25 than pay the other guy $50. He would be using our mower and gas.

I'm planning to get everything planted by Wednesday so I hope the weather cooperates. I also need to do some repairs to the fence around the garden to keep the @#$%^& rabbits out. Dh and I have decided that rabbits and squirrels are on the menu if the SHTF. The squirrels are getting fat from our bird feeders and the rabbits keep eating my flowers that are outside the fence plus finding ways to get inside the fence. Only seems fair that we get to eat them!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*mpillow* -Yes, GOODNESS yes, I get sick of the Kitchen.......But, I am super driven to get a much food in my lauder as I possibly can. With my work situation, things are touch and go.....so, I am and will do what necessary to be as prepared as possible. ( And , that is only my most recent motivation factor.)

Any monies I clear with all the baking I do... goes straight to my preps.....period.

Well, I never made it to the meat yesterday...that's today's chore.

I am going to brown one and cook it in an cast iron skillet for lunch. 
I am going to can some.
The rest I will vak pack.

I will have much Border Collie company today......hoping I drop a few scraps!!:gromit::gromit:die:.

My hands are sore and tight from all those corn shucks......I counted the cobs.....105! Felt like a thousand!! LOL!!

I watered the tomato's in. The young one will come back after Church to stake them. He lit right up, when I paid him. I gave him a little $$ "tip" for sticking to it and taking pride in his efforts.

Dh is going run some leaky strips.....hopefully in a few days. 
I told the young one, why you could not water the tomato's on the leaves.
He actually pulled out a small notebook and wrote it down!!! :rock: Maybe he will "get it".

Me and my coffee are off to the kitchen.

Have a Blessed one!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Bunny for dinner! 

Well I was going thru some of my jar rings/lids and found a wad of 75c off ball jars case with no expiration date and others for sure jell and pickle mix! Kmart doubles first 5 cpns...so I will wait for a sale and use 5 cpns plus my rewards points for more jars!

DD had fun at prom last night. She came home a little early as it was very lightly attended with 84 kids. She said a lot of kids simply could not afford to go. She did some alterations on other girls dresses to earn her ticket money and my sister bought her dress. Last year's dress was free!

The little calf is doing well. He is using the rather large doghouse we have for the time being. He has plenty of growing room! I'll attach a bit of fencing in a week or so so he can go out to play and in to sleep as he pleases.He is just 4 days old today.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow - Woohoo on the coupons!!

8 Roasts trimmed, braised and in the canner. Used Pint and 1/2 jars......works perfect for most of my recipes.

1 Roast in the oven for dh & I. All the trimmings are in the Crockpot for the Doggies.

Washed the jars of corn... that is some very sweet stuff... the jars were super sticky. 


I am treating myself to Oatmeal and another cup of coffee and a short break......still need to vacpack.............Then I can really rest.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Can someone please go to this thread and come back and tell me if I'm crazy??

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...ryside-families/516024-ridiculousness-wm.html

If folks here think I'm crazy than I would believe it.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

TDD - I love those productive canning days! And I am so jealous of your corn. Good job. 

Cindy - you are not crazy, that thread went in a weird direction. I was going to post, but was too tired last night. If I were you I'd just ignore any more postings, you explained yourself well I thought. There is a person posting who always seems to be 'contrary' when she posts and then the whole thread will turn against the poster. Always disturbing to me. 

As for me, yesterday was root planting day! That's my job. Planted the first planting of carrots, all the parsnips, scattered radishes all over to attract the horrid flea beetles. Potatoes are already in. DH forgot to prep the bed for the rutabagas but we have plenty of time to get those started. I finally bought a cheap little seed planter on Amazon, helped a ton with the carrots. Hoping to have to thin less! 

Today I am making cookies as a prep. Sort of. I have my whole family visiting in July and we'll be having lots of picnics. So I'm making cookies as I did last weekend and freezing most of them for their visit. I have lots of cooking to do and unfortunately a few hours of work online so no big canning projects.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Vosey* - Yeah - Yesterday & today's canning really has been a breeze. I have the most gorgeous jars of Beef in Broth on my counter cooling. I am really pleased. Yep that corn was a good score..it was soooo fresh and crisp. 

I have a gigantic pot of deep dark rich broth simmering now...... that will be the next canning project....plus the dog food.

Dh & I had Roast and new potatoes with gravy, cream corn( from yesterday) and Biscuits, Butter and Honey.....Iced Tea...... Ice Cream later... I am stuffed .

The kiddo came back and he is staking the Tomato's. I offered him lunch...he said he'd already had a bite, but he'd love a plate to take home when he goes. He seems to be earnest and a real good young man.

*Cindy-* You are NOT crazy. That is absurd.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

OK, time for a little HT therapy for me! I'm trying to re-register my girl scout troop for next year....let's just say it's not going well. Their online system deosn't seem to be working. SO I'll hang out here and "cool off"a bit....before I throw something at my screen.

Finally the rain has stopped...at least for today, lol. Friday the kids and I went out and turned that last garden patch. It was WET, but it wasn't raining at the time so we had to. Once it drys a bit more we'll turn it again and get our popcorn in. I've never had my garden looks so sparse this late into May. So far every bit of garden I've worked in this year has been full of worms! Finally! I do have one bed that's full of ant, too. Not sure how to get rid of them. They nibble all my baby plants to near death...... 

All my medicinal herbs are in. Bit more room in that bed....may go buy some more. My culinary herbs are hit or miss this year. Looks like my thyme didn't winter over (it normally does). Parsley is always hit or miss if it will winter over, it didn't this year. Mom gave me some parsley starts, so I'll get those in. Thyme I'll have to go buy. I have cilantro coming up all over the place!!?? I grew that 5 yrs ago, and NOW it's coming back?? All I can guess is I turned some soil where there were seeds that survived all the that time. Who's to argue, I've just dug it up and moved it around to a better spot (in with the herb, with the tomatoes, with the mint, and any where else I can add it). I planted horse radish, but it doesn't seem to be coming up  Will have to try again.....wonder if there are any starts at Beech Creek???

Yesterday we went to FIL and cut wood. He had a bunch of dead fall's taken out last fall, but we hadn't been able to go out and get them brought in and cut. Last time DH worked on it he messed up his ankle again......so we have had to wait for "perfect" weather. Brought home a FULL trailer load of logs. Had to leave some there as the tires weren't up to holding any more weight (it's a small cheap Harbor Freight trailer....but it's a workhorse!). Not sure, but there could be a few more logs to cut....so we might get another 1/2 trailer load. We will let them sit to Aug then rent a log splitter and split them up, along with the logs that have been aging for the past year - from a friends fallen tree. Maybe, just maybe we won't have to buy any wood this year  One thing we did learn.....cutting wood in a cold rain is NOT fun. 

Did notice I have one "green marble" on one of my tomato plants! I took a gamble and planted different varieties this year. The one with the baby tomato is a Manitoba. After this cold winter it was looking like it might be a cold spring. Manitoba is in a colder climate then us....so maybe there is a correlation between that and they way that tomato works. Seems my gambles/guess paying off, lol. It's also the "happiest" looking plant out there after last nights cold temps......didn't frost, but it got cold. Hope it like the heat too.....would hate for it to "conk out" on me in July....

I see we are not the only ones noticing silver prices are down. Something tells me I'll be making a silver run here, shortly, too.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Vosey and TDD - thank you for checking for me! 

TDD - good price on the roasts! I found a London Broil on sale for $3.29 a pound. Trimmed it really well and then cubed it and packaged it in 1/2 pound packages. Used one for shish-ka-bob last night. I usually package in 3/4 pound packages but have to cut back with the price of meat being so high! DH did comment that the shish-ka-bob's looked light! I told him that I had just cut the peppers and onions smaller!!

Went for my 6 week post surgery dr visit Friday and got the all clear to do what I wanted - within reason. Not sure exactly what I did yesterday but it must have been unreasonable because my back was hurting today!

The garden beds are ready and yes some of the compost was still frozen when DH tried to dig it. He just moved big chunks to the beds and let them thaw there. I put in potatoes, snow peas, lettuce and cabbage today. We thought we might be able to put some things in early but we have a frost warning for tonight!! The last of the blueberry bushes finally has leaves on it and one is starting to bloom.

We have bee trying to get some grass started in some bare spots but the squirrels kept digging it up, along with my petunias!! Tried a spray that we bought at Lowes but I think they have gotten used to it. I sprinkled cayenne pepper around and it must have worked because they have stopped digging. I have to cover the garden beds with bird netting to keep the squirrels out so I went ahead and sprinkled them as well.

mpillow - hope your DD enjoyed the prom while she was there!! I bought some things from Augason Farms on your recommendation. Haven't tried the soups yet but the sweet peppers have worked out well. Thanks!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Mpillow - I think it is sad that proms have become so expensive that many kids cannot attend. It sort ruins the whole thing. Glad your dd had a good time.

Cindy - it seems there is always someone willing to take a thread downhill. I don't understand it myself.

Texas - just reading what all you've accomplished makes me tired!!

Dd's partner and his 13 yo son came and tilled the garden. The 13 yo helped me plant pinto beans and onions. First time for him and I think he liked it. Hope so anyway. They also cleaned the evespouts which is a nasty job to say the least! I'm about ready to go back out and plant green beans, tomatoes, peppers and maybe sweet potatoes. Need to get them done before I go to mom's for a week and its supposed to rain tomorrow and Tuesday so today's the day.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Y'all have been working so hard! I'm tired just reading....

I was supposed to go garage saling with my bff Friday, but she overslept, so I stayed home and worked around the house that morning. Finally took the clippers to the back of my head. I must say, I think my hair turned out well this time, at least as good as some of the salon cuts I've had.  

I went to visit my aunt in the afternoon - we had lunch, visited, and she sent a pile of family photos home with me so I can make copies. I always enjoy our visits. She's always been my favorite aunt, and now she is my ONLY surviving aunt. She's 91 years young, and I hope she lives to be 101, at least! 

After our visit, I stopped by my son's work to catch up with him for a few minutes...this is his busy season, so he isn't home much. I miss my boy! 

Then I ran across the road to the fairgrounds and worked on the garden in front of my garden dept. Weeded, transplanted some herbs that were being crowded by the rhubarb, thinned out the mints, pulled rhubarb for sauce, and planted bush beans, peas and cukes. Visited with an old friend there, and asked that she put some water on the bed if it gets hot (she's the former fair manager and still works over there just about every day this time of year). We also compared notes on genealogy, which she's also into. By the time I got done there, I was beat, so I picked up some fast food at the drive-thru, came home and fell into bed!

Yesterday I spent weeding (yuck), and cleaning my bedroom closet. I'm working on sorting paperwork today, as I'm a bit stiff and sore from the last couple days. It's been showery and cool all day, but I think I'll probably get outside long enough to plant some seeds and maybe do a bit more digging and weeding, if the ground is dry enough. Or, I might just kill time reading on HT, lol!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I planted green beans, lima beans, tomatoes, peppers, lettuce seed, transplanted the volunteer lettuce I'd taken out of garden before it was tilled back into the garden, planted corn, beets, chard. I'm exhausted!!!!!!!!!!! Still have sweet potatoes, carrots, more beets and a few other things to plant. Dh helped as he was able and he watered the raspberries before he had to give it up. 

Dd's partner had never run a tiller before but soon got the hang of it. He's really into gardening although at their house it only flowers. He made a darling flower bed for dd for mother's day and she was beyond thrilled.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Mercy...ya'll slow down! I'm winded just catching up reading what you've all been up to, lol.

Nothing big happening here except counting down days until Move Day....13 and a wake up. Can't come fast enough. Garlic has already popped up, despite the chill of the past few days. Have plans to get the greenhouse up ASAP so I can maybe get some seeds going by mid-June. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Incredibly windy here today.....I pray it does not tear up those Tomato plants, that just went into the ground.

Pot of beef stock still simmering........yummmmmm!

Silver prices are down. I read recently, on one of the news money reports.... that they predict the US Dollar won't make it.....July 1st the date they think it will go worthless....................Another reason to can my head off.

Work is supposed to be crazy busy this week.....so.....I won't do too much prepping during the week....other than canning the stock.

*Cindy* - I would have grab those London Broils, too. Usually, there is not too much to trim on those. 
*Ann - *I am determined to do as much as I possibly can.

I am off.....busy today....Have a Blessed day!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Beautiful crisp morning, here. I have awoken with a renewed strenght and am ready to try to tackle the Girl Scout renewal again, lol. I have sent e-mails and have one problem fixed and the contact info for the guy most likely to be able to solve my bigger problem. If not "fixed" by lunch I am going to let go of it for the day and go buy some plants and play in the dirt! Then I'll tackle it again tomorrow....


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Finally forecasting warm and sunny days! We had a lot of rain last week, which I never complain about but we also had hail 3 times on Friday. I was very worried about the garden but everything survived. As soon as it dries out a bit, we will have to do some majoring weeding.

Our rabbit fence paid for itself already! We planted one row of beans outside the fence as an experiment and the rabbits feasted on them this weekend.

We have been saving for several years to replace our 19 year old furnace/ac unit. They are coming today to install the new system! Hopefully this will lower our electric bill, too. We have been updating appliances, etc. for the past several years while we have income. DH is retired but doing consulting work for his old employer and my last day of work is August 1, 2015....not that I am counting.

Vosey - I have been doing some baking prep, too. It is so much better to go to the freezer for bread and cookies instead of going to the store, 10 miles away. 

Have a good day, Everyone!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

tdd....hubby read this morning that Sept might be the end if the dollar and that silver would spike then. Either way we are all in for a bumpy ride.

I cleaned the root cellar yesterday. Still have 3 butternut squash and found some potatoes sprouting in a basket. 

while cleaning the cellar had lots of time to think. Decided that no matter how clean the cellar was, I still felt like poop. Soooo......last night I finally took inventory of my life and decided to unload who and what is nor healthy. Having made those breaks I awoke this morning feeling like a new person in a new life. Who knew the cellar would be the therapy that I'd been looking for!!!!

planning in getting sine things in the garden today. We had a frost advisory last night. I'm getting tired if having to light the wood stove.

dh has a plan for this evening. We are going to sit down and access what we have and what we need. Any funds that can be spared is to go for preps. He has lost all faith in banks and the economy. He ordered me 20 cases of jars. U live him.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Its very windy and raining here this a.m. There goes my plans for finishing my planting. I have kitty litter buckets and other miscellaneous buckets with the bottoms cut out over my tomatoes and peppers. The garden looks like a garbage dump!! I've found that without protection from the wind the newly planted tomatoes etc. seldom survive hence the buckets. I need to find more of the yellow kitty litter buckets then everything would match ound:!

Today's plan was inside work and I started vacuuming but dh is watching TV and after he cranked volume to maximum I gave it up. Hopefully he'll go to sleep in his chair and then I can finish. I always want my house clean, fresh sheets on the bed etc. before I leave on vacation as I hate coming home to a mess.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey LM and TDD....where are you reading the info on the dollar "falling"? I'd like to read the article(s), too. I'd love another source of "that" kind of info.....

Just had a friend call and say she was cleaning out her basement. She has a bunch of quart jars that need re-homed! Hi, I'm Jen and I'm a canning jar addict, lol.

About 1/2 way through my fight getting the Girl Scout site to work. The "guru" has it working for me....to the point where I pay! Then it goes blank again....:hysterical: I have made it beyond stressed and now find the entire thing hysterical!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

just went thru 4 large totes of toys, now have 1 tote, some for donations and plenty to send to the other grandmas. We also cleaned and sorted the porch. It had become our catchall starting in fall. Found 4 boxes of jars. Now have a huge donation and trash pile. Sure feels good to finally get stuff done. 

Jen....well have hubby get the info. He also read that silver will be going up in Sept.

I am learning to say NO and its getting easier and a whole lot less tears. I'm going to be 53 soon I have a life to live.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I just had the most wonderful nap!!!! (The female flu makes me SOOO tired.) Before I sat down I did laundry, made a fire, dishes and made beef stew and beef fried rice. So now if the rain ever stops I *wont* have to be in the kitchen cooking.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Jen* - I did not keep the article. I was reading it at work... I believe it was on MSN... but...I am not positive. A gal that sat next to me found it and gave me the hi sign to read it. It definitely said July 1st. She was fretting and asking me what should she do. I'll ask her if she remembers where she found it.......But hey.... July-- Sept--- it still is terrifying in my eyes.

*LM* - I am ordering more bulk canning jars also.
Just trying to hang on at the office.....oh my, my....what a stressful mess.

I got an e-mail from a friend, asking me how long to process corn..... she is going to buy it Wednesday. She also picked up some of the Roasts at Sprouts......she did good!! Made me proud...I didn't have to prod her or anything.... I didn't even say anything.

Anywho - Beef stock processing right now...... that's all for tonight. I am one tired puppy. I am calling it an early night.

OMG -The news just said Coffee prices are going up......I can't take all this stress with out coffee! Now I'm really gonna have to stock up!

*lm* - Just remember.....You weren't alone in that cellar. 

Have a good evening.....I'm toast!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

TDD- coffee and cocoa will be going up. Wheat as well, the report is that 9 - 12% less wheat acres have been planted this year.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

crobin said:


> TDD- coffee and cocoa will be going up. Wheat as well, the report is that 9 - 12% less wheat acres have been planted this year.


I can't "like" your post - 2 of my favorite things are on your list - coffee and cocoa. I'm good on coffee and wheat, but I'm never sure I have enough dutch cocoa powder.  

*LM*, you sound very relaxed and happy, even with worries about the dollar tanking. I also find cleaning to be good therapy. :thumb:
*TDD*, I'd also like to get a link to that info - July is only 6 weeks away.

I ended up planting a whole lot of cucumber seeds this morning...I found the packet I'd used at the fairgrounds lying outside, wet through. It had rained hard after I posted yesterday, and they'd been wet long enough that I figured they'd probably sprout, so I might as well plant them. I may be making a lot of pickles this summer! I usually only plant a few hills of cukes for eating fresh, unless it's a pickle making year.

I spent much of the afternoon dealing with the rain water from yesterday, and I'm feeling it tonight. I also did a bit more weeding and some more cleanup outside. Still so much more to do.

I have another hen gone broody (that's 3 out of 8 hens), so I'll need to go out in the dark tonight and give her more eggs to set on. At this rate, I won't need to fire up the incubators after all. And I may have to put up more nest boxes if my hens keep deciding to set...maybe I'll figure out which hens are just eating feed and not laying any eggs by process of elimination. If all my known layers are broody at once, and I'm not getting any eggs from the non-broody hens, it's the soup pot for them!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Guys - I'll try to find that link. Like I said...I was at work....I can't keep that stuff there and I can't send it to myself. Grounds for termination.

Cocoa has already gone up tremendously, and has been rising for several years. I use A LOT in my baking.... I've had to bump up the prices of anything chocolate.

Coffee hike is due to a virus called "Coffee Rust".

Super windy again today and it is already 75F at 4 a.m.......No rain in sight.

My Tomato's are hanging tough......but the wind may win.:bdh:
Well gotta go and pay bills!:Bawling:


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We've decided to use cardboard between our rows this year to help with weed control. I called a local furniture store and asked if I could get some of the cardboard they leave laying behind the building for the trash man to get and he said sure. I've been stopping by every few days and bringing home what I can fit in the van. I was out there yesterday and one of the employees came out to check who was out there. I told him I was gathering some cardboard and he just smiled and said to help myself. I went in when I was finished and asked him to make sure it was okay to make a habit of stopping by. He said that it was fine to get all I want but just to not leave Styrofoam loose. I have been taking the styrofoam with me as I use it for packing material with my ebay packages so that's no problemo! I also pick up the area and pile it up neater than I found it. 

Garden is coming along. Everything is up and doing pretty well. The onions look like they'll be awesome this year. I'm trying to go out and weed regularly and I hope to get my cardboard rows between the onions and peas this week. We have tons of rocks in our garden so weighing them down isn't hard. 

MUST STOCK UP ON COFFEE!!! I'll be looking online for the best deal.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I went searching for that dollar info. Found lots of links out there.....not sure I'm "sold". Here's a snopes link http://www.snopes.com/politics/conspiracy/hr2847.asp . If you search HR2847 you can find many more articles about it. But only time will tell. Of course, we are still prepping as planned.....not sticking our heads in the sand. Actually we are looking to ramp up our meat and silver preps. We'll use it no matter what happens in July.

GF dropped off 7 doz jars last night!! Will get those to the attic of the garage later, the are all "older" ones....you know the ones that are thick walled  I've noticed 2-3 with chipped rims, but most are perfect.....just a bit dirty/cloudy. Nothing I can't fix with a bit of hot water, soap and vinegar later.

Today is the big "clothing sort out". My kids were told to prep their rooms yesterday for mom to come up and go through every single piece of fabric in their rooms today. I hope to have a few bags of "out grown" stuff to get rid of by the end of the day.....and have a good inventory of what they need/don't need. I need to check how many packages of un-opened underwear they each have...I always buy those ahead. My kids seem to go from having plenty of pairs to down to one pare in less then a day!!?? I like to keep at least 2 un-opened packs for each in the house. I expect to find socks everywhere, except where they belong. My DD is the one that usually complains she can't find any socks....so I buy her socks. A few months later she has no socks...I buy more. We do a clothing inventory and find socks everywhere, but where they belong.....usually finding 10-20 pairs not in her drawers :fussin: OH well, at least her feet are covered.... Maybe in my next phase of life I should have a sock puppet troop 

For those of you looking at a coffee shortage, here's another purchase spot. It is more expensive as they are paying people in Thailand a living wage to get it (there is a term for that, I think)....I've heard it's AMAZING, I will be putting in my order soon. From what I've seen the coffee problem is a Latin America problem...so these guys might not get hit. https://maithaicoffee.com/


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I read there is a fungus outbreak in Central American coffee plantations. Sounds like my garden! Hillbillygal - great idea for weed control. We have SO many weeds and SO much grass in our garden already, it's impossible to keep on top of. 

As for coffee, I am such a coffee snob, it's one of my luxury purchases. For everyday use I have found a good French Roast on Amazon 5 lbs for $30 on subscribe and save, but every month it creeps up. I'll check out the Thai coffee. We have a good local coffee here but it's not available at our closest store. For my longterm preps I stockpile tea. Lasts longer in storage, is a lot cheaper and I know I could switch and be happy. Just have to retrain my brain.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Pig at the butcher, 540# live weight. Bacon on the way.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Planted some more lettuce yesterday and took all the seedlings out to the pop up greenhouse to start hardening off. Had to cover it with sheets last night as we were supposed to have lows in the 30's. Didn't happen! Found some little red bugs eating my lilies yesterday. At first I thought they were lady bugs but these were more elongated than round. Picked them off and squished them 3 different times yesterday and last night, gave up and sprinkled them with some Sevin. 

Just went through DH's shirts and jeans. He is a clothes horse!! He has his short sleeve dress shirts in one chiffrobe, his T shirts in another chiffrobe, and his long sleeve dress shirts in the big closet! I was able to find 4 shirts that have frayed collars and need to go to the yard sale and three pair of jeans that could be cut off into shorts - not that he needs any more shirts! Out of all his dress shirts, he only wears about 8 short sleeve and 8 long sleeve all the time!! I was able to pull some shirts that I know he rarely wears and put them in yet another closet so at least the other shirts don't get so scrunched up. At least in a SHTF situation we will have lots of men's XL clothing to barter with!!

Last night, I was able to get him to see that we don't need a new lawn mower because the front tires are worn down! He found a place to order them for less than $25 with free shipping instead of the over $100 it was going to cost up to ship them from Sears!!

Crobin - how much usable weight will that pig yield?

TDD - keep taking deep breaths at work!

LM - so good to see you posting again! Had started to get worried about you! 

Vosey - I don't dare tell DH about the potential coffee shortage!!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Spent this morning confusing health insurance companies by putting in a change of address...sad, just plain sad, that it seriously confused them. No wonder people get double billed or billed incorrectly so often, it took 20 minutes to just change an address (not including the 45 minute hold time) and put in the new PCP.

sigh

Added in all my little $5 Amazon GCs from "Swagging" this morning...nice balance building up that will help tremendously come time to buy a new canner after the move. Makes me super happy!

The rest of today is lazy day...kiddos are home (local election day) so we're going to go hang outside and play some lazer tag. Target practice, exercise and fun. Triple threat.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Cindy---I think tractor supply carries DE (diamataceuos earth) which is considered organic...SEVIN is bad bad stuff! 
Days of off an on rain....my lawn is needing mowing but its too wet and the mowers are not out of the shop yet!!! The goats and moo will be stuffed to the brim when we finally do mow!

Put in a walmart.com order...6 summer sausage, 9# macaroni, 2 pizzabox, 6 pack of the cheesy potato soup pouches,2ramen soup 12 packs, 2 instant coffee, some rasp. tea mix and a sweatshirt DH needed for work...$75 paid for with swagbucks!

540# pig....ham steaks the size of platters!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

mpillow - yes, I know about the Sevin. I use it very sparingly. I think the bag we have is the bag that we bought almost 15 years ago.

jessie - speaking of insurance. Got the hospital bill yesterday for my back surgery. Excluding the surgeon and the anesthesiologist, the total was $18,805.01!!  We have reached our deductible so we are at the 80/20 split. Our portion is $297.95.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Cindy-we should get around 300# out of the hog. She was really assy so her hams should be huge. Taking home everything but the tail and the oink. Tamales here we come. We are bacon eating fools, so I hope there is a lot. Especially since we have added another adult to our brood. DIL's baby brother (27) is moving in, great guy and lots of help. DS has a job interview tomorrow, everybody cross their fingers and toes. We could use the extra income. Sent to cow to be inseminated today. We should have another Brown Swiss heifer in about 9 1/2 months. Gotta go pick collards for dinner. Everybody have a great day.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

> She was really assy so her hams should be huge.


:clap::bouncy: best thing I've read all day!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Its up to near 80 today. I got all the geraniums and other outside plants out of my living room and planted OUTSIDE. Every year I say I'm not going to overwinter because of the mess, then I turn around and do it. Come fall I need everyone to remind me NOT to bring in any geraniums. I also planted my sweet potatoes that were rooted. Still need 5 or 6 to complete the row but need to give them time to grow some roots before planting. If I can find the energy, I want to plant the rest of my seeds this afternoon before it rains again. 

My tomatoes look good even tho I didn't harden them off, just went from the living room to the garden! Watered them in good and then yesterday was cloudy and rainy which is about perfect for transplants. We'll have to see how they weather today's 80 and sunny.

When I have chipped jars I mark the bottoms with an X and then use them for dried storage. Sometimes a jar doesn't appear to have any issues but repeatedly does not seal. I've started marking any jar that does not seal with an O and if it doesn't seal a second time with a X and moving it to dried storage only.

There is a thread on http://www.timebomb2000.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?9-Timebomb2000&s= by John Williams on the dollar. There are other threads dealing with the economy and one on silver/gold.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi guys.....I looked today... I can't find that exact article we read. I don't remember where and since I work in a Banking environment.....that stuff is taboo. I read it quickly and deleted the browsing history.:nana:

None of us will know exactly what is going to happen... just stay alert and be prudent and steadfast in preparing for anything......That's about all any of us can do. IMO.

Poured up 8 more pints of broth to process...that's about all I have in me tonight.
I even took the easy way out and made Taco's for dinner.

I'm just tired and worn down from my work fiasco.
Cindy - I am trying to take those deep breaths...I really am.

I bit the bullet this morning and paid 1/4 of the balance of that CCRD. 3 more times and it's over...debt free. Thank the GOOD Lord!!

Yep, the Fungus is called Coffee Rust. 
I am going to do a coffee raid at the store tomorrow evening. Coffee is my only real indulgence. Keep your Bubble Baths.... make mine coffee in the mornings!

I am waiting for the Sprouts ad to pop...hope they have some good stuff I can get to preserve.

Oh, I did order some shelf stable half and half and also a 22 qt Hamilton Beach Roaster.

Well all, I am outta here for today......nighty nite!!:zzz:


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Homesteader said:


> mpillow - the going fishing thing - you have to put it on your list. I'd put it up high too, so you do it! Hey, fish is food (if you get to keep the fish I mean!) I had a chuckle when I read "butcher buns" - I had a visual of Gallagher with his ax smashing up a bunch of hamburger buns.........yeah, I'm a bit weird I know.....
> 
> "less clampit-y" that is the quote for my summer! What a great way to put it!
> 
> ...



Can I get the recipe for those Southwest Pepper beans? Sounds like something my husband would like.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I slept hard last......Groggy-head this morning.

Got some jars ready to be stored......I need dh to assemble a shelving unit for me. I am so out of storage room, it's not funny.

Not much else to report this morning.......Just another day in paradise without a Pina Colada!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

terri9630 you bet:

*My recipe for Southwest Pepper Beans* 

Now, I use a spice mix in these from Penzey's Spices. That mix contains: salt, ancho pepper, onion, garlic, black pepper, Mexican oregano, cayenne pepper, cumin, chipotle and cilantro.

You can find it here: (I am not affiliated at all with them. We use their spices a lot, DH loves spices!)

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/results.html

Here is their home page:

http://www.penzeys.com/

Ok, so you can get that spice, or just make up a mix of your own. Of course it will be different than the results I get.

*Southwest Pepper Beans*
2 14.5 oz. cans chicken broth
4 14.5 oz. cans beef broth
Big handful of dried bell peppers
2 long squirts yellow mustard
Half of a 1.2 oz. jar of Penzey&#8217;s &#8220;Southwest Seasoning&#8221; these jars are 1.2 oz. or 34 g. If using grams, use 17 grams. I just eyeball 1/2 a small jar. 

2 teaspoons in each jar of dried minced onion
3 Â½ cups dried great northern beans. Measure out 3 1/2 cups of the dried beans, then - presoak and pre cook them a bit. You want them plumped up but not all the way cooked.

Plump (rehydrate) the peppers in the boiling stock, southwest seasoning & mustard mix for 10 min. 

Place 2 teaspoons of the onion in each jar, fill jars evenly with the beans, add stock mix. One inch headspace. 75 min. for pints at 12 lbs. pressure yields 8 wide mouth pints

NOTE: the 12 lbs. pressure is for my altitude, using my Presto pressure canner. Look up your proper pressure using any recipe for canned beans, according to your canner's instructions.

giggle: I got a lot of teasing when I posted this about the "long squirt of mustard". Hee hee, just estimate!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Homesteader....that look great. I will try that this year 

Well we might have rain coming, depends on how much energy the rain to the north-west of us pulls out of the air. It's getting "thick" out there, so maybe. With that in mind we put all our school and chores on the back burner and went out and got the popcorn in. We live on a city lot.....so it's NOT a big plot. We ended up with 6 hill-rows each about 10-12 feet long. I hilled it so we can add the pole beans and squash in a few weeks. IF the rain doesn't come, I'll have to break down and actually water it this evening :hrm: As we cut grass this summer we will fill in the troughs between the hills. I have no idea how far apart the rows are supposed to be....never did corn before. So I went "old school", lol, they are elbow to finger tip apart. we'll know in a week or so how straight I sowed the seed.

DS is out weed whacking, now. He ran out of energy yesterday and we were afraid rain was coming.....cutting the grass was the priority then. Yesterday we spent much of the day going through the clothes in the kids' rooms. Got a full trash bag load for Goodwill out of each! Some outgrown, some just plain "tired" of. DS doesn't need much clothing this summer as he will be in uniform, so we put most of his away in a tub for next fall. He admit's he's too lazy to put his clean clothes away so he just stacks it all over his room. By only having enough clothes for the week he goes to church camp avaliable....his room might stay a bit cleaner......and it's not like we don't do laundry.

DH can't get Friday off, he will be the only one in his dept that day.......he thought of getting it off too late, lol. So I will have to make the silver run "alone" I guess. I will stop in at the butcher and see what the rules are for ordering a side of beef. I know it takes 2-3 weeks, but can I call it in or do they was a deposit.... I need a few weeks to get the freezer eaten down a bit more and re-sorted, then I'll put int he order. Still debating 1/2 or 1/4....will depend on how much room I end up with. I need to check my sloppy joe and chili levels in the pantry, might have room to can up more. Maybe can up some chicken, too......


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Nothing is on the agenda for the day.

Oh wait...I'm taking my philodendron outside for some play time (really because it's huge, upstairs and there's a dappled shade spot for it to sit in until the move) and some pruning/rooting exercise before the rains move in.

Other than that, nada.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

It is picture perfect weather today. 70's, light breeze, sunny. I love it!

I have two loads of laundry on the line. I cleaned the kitchen window as much as possible. You can't do the outside of the inside windows without snapping them out and you can't do the storms unless you take out the inside windows. Dh is no longer able to get them out and I never could. I can do the others, but not reaching over the sink. So I cleaned the inside of both windows, then went outside and cleaned the part of the storm window not covered by a screen. Big improvement but far from complete.

Since we missed the rain (again :Bawling I need to water my transplants. I guess I shouldn't complain because around Ames they had a lot of hail. Glad we missed that! Dh just spliced one of the hoses that was leaking badly so maybe I can water without getting an unwanted shower. 

I finally switched out the winter clothes for summer. I now have a garbage bag of stuff to donate. Dh has a bunch of jackets and winter shirts that have to be pulled over the head. That isn't something he can do without help so he decided to part with them. I figure amongst grandsons, dd's partner and Pastor's oldest 6 sons someone will be able to use them. I also added some of my summer clothes to the donate box. I then cleaned out a couple of drawers and added more stuff to the donate box. 

I bought some of the vacuum bags and they are great for storing sweaters, sweatshirts and other bulky items.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Got some of my order from walmart today....fast!

made cookies using granola...from cooks.com
http://www.cooks.com/recipe/xp84k6e1/chewy-granola-cookies.html

pretty tasty! I needed to warm the house a bit so this was heat and treat!

got grain today....tried to run into DH on the job but seemed to only pass the other guys! I'm sure they recognized the truck...and he was told. The feed store is close to the workshop and you see....he hates that I take the big gas guzzler truck out to town, and he hates to have to pick up grain after work, too.....so I dont ask...I just take the big truck in town and make sure someone at the shop sees us just to make him fume. It could all be fixed if he would get the subaru inspected and/or pick up grain without a fuss....its just a small chore, a mile out of his way and only 4 bags every 2 weeks....the money is not the problem....his laziness is. I make his lunch, wash his clothes, make his dinner every day...and once every two weeks he cant spend 20 mins doing something for me:bash: Its beyond ridiculous!

Also we raked the neighbors yard for the goats...free food!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I spent the day being *industious*, my word for the year. 

I managed to round up nearly enough pallets to finish the floor in the "shop-in-waiting", cut slats to fill in the gaps between the pallet slats, and managed to nail a lot of them in place. There are more to go, but my hips were screaming at me for spending all that time bent over, so I'll have to get back to it tomorrow. I was using up some of my "used" nails, so had to hammer by hand, rather than use the much-easier framing nailer. My right hand is also telling me I did enough today!

I finally got the last 2 fruit trees planted and well watered in - Liberty apple and Frost peach. I was beginning to think the peach wasn't going to leaf out - the one I bought last year never did. Finally, last week, I saw tiny leaves coming on! I still have 10 blueberries to plant. I lost a lot of my blueberries last winter, so I'm really glad I bought so many. I spent some time weeding the beds I'd already prepared...it was a nice break from weeding the overgrown stuff. I have blooms and tiny berries on my strawberries, and my asparagus is finally up and shooting straight to ferns. I have volunteer fingerling potatoes up, too, as well as walking onions and a bit of garlic.

My 3 hens are still broody, and I think only my Speckled Sussex and Cuckoo Marans hens are laying...I think all 3 RIR hens are not, based on the eggs I'm seeing. Time to move them to separate quarters...think of it as "death row". If they don't start laying, they're soup.

Other than that, just spent time cleaning up various spots around the place and trying to make it look a little neater. Made myself pancakes for dinner - I was just too tired to make anything more than that. Showered off the sweat and dirt and crawled into bed. I was thrilled to see that Bret F has a new chapter posted on the story thread, so I read that and caught up with what all y'all have been up to. I hope to fall asleep fairly early tonight so I can be up and busy in the morning. Take care, all!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Just work today. They are making us do overtime.....That has never happened before. Two and one half hours yesterday.......probably the same today and tomorrow. May have to work Monday.

Although that is good for the extra $$, it's cutting into my prepping/canning plans.:grumble:

*MGM* - I think my word for the year is going to be....!!!!!

Color me gone.......ya'll have a good one!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have been rather un-motivated the last few days, so I decided I was going to get up and get stuff done motivated or not today. Ok, I've put that "out there" so now I have to do it, lol.

I got 2 loads of compost on one of my herb beds this morning. Boy is that stuff wet and heavy! I really need to do 3-4 more loads to fill the bed, but not when it's that wet. I'll see if I can get the boy out there later to run the maddox through it and get it turned a bit....not supposed to rain for 4-5 days, maybe we can get it to dry out. Got to the greenhouse early. They are loaded with plants......it's rather "late in the year" here, yet the selection is awesome. You can tell it's been a cold wet spring. Picked up some herbs that I lost over the winter, some that never came up from seed and some....well, just jumped in my cart  Of all things I had to buy lettuce, broccoli, & burssel sprouts...I can't get mine to start. I've planted lettuce and spinach 3 times already - not a single leaf!!?? 

Have a friend dropping by this afternoon that might be able to give me some insight on the financial forms I need to fill out for Girl Scouts. She was the troop leader the last 5 years. Once I do it I'll be fine, but I have no idea what it is supposed to look like so I'm lost. I feel like I have a black cloud over me.....I'm sure it's this paperwork dragging me down. I took yesterday off and didn't even look at it, felt good.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Has anyone used this brand of bags:

http://www.amazon.com/Weston-30-010...08&sr=8-5&keywords=food+sealer+bags+and+rolls


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

hi everyone. We are out yard saleing, thrift stores and supply runs. So far we have gotten a 2000 watt inverter for $25 and a food saver for $9. Yippie!!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Went shopping this a.m. and got a few bargains. Oscar Mayer hot dogs for 99Â¢ - 2 pkg. now in the freezer. My mom wants to make mock ham salad i.e. bologna instead of ham. Got 2 16 oz. packages of Oscar Mayer bologna for 99Â¢ each. Personally I really don't like bologna, but when its made into mock ham salad its quite good. She also wanted hamburger buns and I got them for 88Â¢ per pkg. She also wanted canned green beans & corn which were on sale for 58Â¢ a can. All in all I managed to save mom a lot of money! A can of beans at her store is over $1.

I bought a 2 lb. package of ground beef. Going to fix us each a hamburger for supper and will divide the rest into 2 or 3 packages and freeze. Our luxury item is Pepsi and it was also on sale 4 12 count cartons for $9.98 so that meets my 20Â¢ a can criteria. Even "luxury" items need to be on sale before I'll buy!

Watered the sweet potatoes and raspberries before we went shopping and will water again tomorrow. Hopefully the rain forecast for Sunday and Monday will actually fall on our garden.

Everyone have a happy holiday.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Cindy* - I have used them......My Vac Sealer is a Weston....VERY GOOD!

More OT last night, and today. Working Monday........Told us to expect to do this until early Sept.

Put on a load of Chicken carcasses on in the Crock Pot. Hopefully, will be canning Chicken Stock and maybe some dog food this weekend.

That's all from the farm......{{{{Cyber Hugs}}}}


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

My prepper co-worker brought me a big bowl of strawberries this morning. Mine won't be ready for a few weeks so this was a real treat. We are going to visit our out-of-state daughter and her husband this weekend. I have some rhubarb for her and now I have strawberries. Made 2 batches of cookies to take, too. It will be nice to get away for a few days. We had 1.5" of rain on Wednesday and will not have to worry about the garden needing water while we are gone. DH bought us both a set of ear and eye protectors when he picked up his new hand gun. We are going to a party in June - the first part of the day will be target shooting. Enjoy the long weekend, I know I will!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh my....it's moving crunch time!

Called and confirmed the Uhaul, have all the utilities set up, waiting on an email from the seller about key pickup times and DH has the beds taken apart. I'm planning out the meals for the next week and packing up all non-essential kitchen items. Going to grill out as often as the weather allows so there's less to have out.

I'm so excited, I don't know how I'm going to stand waiting another week!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Score....well, mini score. Our town is have it's garage sale weekend. I don't really need anything so I'm not out "garage sailing", but my friend is selling. She is trying to sell more of our troops Girl Scout cookies at her sale (her girls are in the troop, too). I dropped DD off to help with the selling and noticed the house across the street had a mini fridge for sale. DS wants on for camp this year (staff are allowed to have them)...so I called him. He scraped his money together (I'm not buy HIM a fridge), he had $12. Went and looked, marked $15. "UH OH....mom, what do I do???" My extrovert kid just turned into a total introvert- maybe we are related after all, LOL! I asked if they would take $10...they would. Plugged it in, it works......I have one happy kid (with much lighter pockets). My friend across the street's son is working the same camp this summer, it will be his second year. She said my son just became a VERY popular kid at camp, lol.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, boo and yay on the OT - the money will come in handy for preps, if you survive the hours! Censored - you crack me up!
*Jess*, just a few more days and you'll be unpacking and planting your garden! :sing:
*Jen*, good score on the fridge for your son, and good for you for making him buy it himself, and even haggle for it! That's awesome. 
*NBC*, Yum on the strawberries! Mine are tiny green berries at the moment, but I'm looking forward to picking ripe berries. I made my first stewed rhubarb of the season a couple days ago, and OOOOHHH is it good. I forget how good that first bowl of the year is until I spoon and swoon, lol!
*Ann*, I hope you get the rain. Around here we joke about the weather only being predictable on Memorial Day weekend - It will always rain! So far it rained most of the day today, supposed to be okay tomorrow, but rain on Sunday and Monday.  Good prices for your mom's groceries. I bought a case of hotdogs a couple years ago - still have most of them. I opened a pack when I was moving food to the new chest freezer, and the quality was still excellent. I paid .69 a package for them, and I haven't seen them for that price since.
*LM*, great scores at the sales! Did ya find anything else? I'm hoping to get out and hit the garage sales tomorrow. I have a list of items I'm looking for, and a list of things I'll always buy if the price is right, whether I really need them at this moment or not. Things like long handled hand tools, canning jars, stuff like that.

Yesterday was mainly laundry day - hauled a lot of water and got ready for today's rain. Did a little weeding, made sure the latest broody hen had a full dozen eggs under her, hauled more pallets to the barn and generally wore myself out.

Today I actually woke up at 7am, bright eyed (I'm so NOT a morning person). I had all my housework done by 10am, including steam mopping the floors and sweeping cobwebs. It was raining and cool, so I took the opportunity to burn papers in the woodstove. I even read my 2nd novel in 3 days! I used to read constantly, but other things have gotten in the way lately...it was good to just curl up with a good mystery. I got outside this afternoon when the rain stopped, moved the horse, collected eggs, cursed the starlings that are eating more layer pellets than the chickens are, and was gearing up to weed when the skies opened again. So, I took a nap instead. :whistlin:


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

3 day weekend!! It's sort of scary how excited I get to have an extra day off from work. 

I have a few specific goals for the weekend:

1. Weed (although DH did a ton of weeding yesterday before I got home! So maybe not to much of a chore)
2. Can chili, the last of my *winter* canning goals. Finally took the beef out of the freezer on Thursday
3. Start going through the boxes in the garage left from our move. Which have also become home to an exploding mouse population. Ugh. But then we can get shelves in for storage.
4. Put away the boxes stacked in the utility room from Honeyville, boxes from Amazon of olive oil, pasta and such. Just haven't had time to do it as I have to reorganize my storage closet. 
5. Dehydrate kale. We have some weird kale plants this year, they are putting out the biggest leaves I have ever seen, but the plants aren't very big. 
6. Plant microgreens on the deck. These are my splurge and I just got new seeds to try! DH thinks they are a waste of money so it's all my project...​Hmmm, have a feeling I forgot a few things. But I have really found that posting this stuff helps me get them done! I hate handwritten lists so usually it's all in my head. 

And I do want to enjoy the weekend too! Hope you all have a beautiful, sunny weekend.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well.....Dh drug me kickin & grumbling to East Texas again today. He is gonna make on offer.....I have to agree.....It's pretty incredible. We'll see.

It shot the entire day for me. I have 2 large orders of Cinnamon rolls to bake and get delivered.....So, I will be up early in the morning. I have more Beef Roasts to get trimmed and cooked, canned.....something......

Monday at work promises to be a booty kickin day.........Sigh.....I just can't wait.:sob:
I looked for ammo at WM......They had 5 boxes and that is all......I don't even know what they are used in:hrm:.

I picked up 10lbs of coffee.....My treasure...my love!!

My 22qt Roaster came in! YAY!!

I am trying to get to bed early tonight...I have so much to do.....wish me luck!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

9 cu yd of mulch! We ordered mulch with the neighbors, the load looked "light" when it came, but we dutifully started spreading it. We ordered 5 yds to split.......it wasn't enough! Only gave us about a 3/4 to 1 inch covering on the new paths. Neighbors were needing more too....so we ordered another 4 yd. 

They delivered it about an hour later.......I wish it was more like 2 hrs! Anyways got it done. DD and I are the only ones home this weekend, so last night we laid landscape fabric down between all the beds and stapled the edges to the raised beds. Now there is a good 1-1/2 to 2" of mulch between all the beds!! No more mowing between the beds, no more trimmer work, and I even had enough to mulch the my medicinal herb bed! 

We don't use mulch around the house.....too many termites in the region, but having the medicinal herb bed mulched (which is about 15' from the house) is a big deal. I lost all my plants in there this past winter, giving them a deeper bed might help them winter over this year. The neighbors younger teenage boy helped DD and me. His older brother works for a local golf course, he was at work......working on 75 yd of mulch there!! Not sure we could have done it without the neighbor boy!


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

:bouncy: Hubster, a like minded bachelor we know, and I went on a little road trip to Tracy City TN to The Marugg Company. Amy(the owner/operator) was super awesome and sweet enough to meet us on a Saturday. We are the proud New owners of some great, made just for us tools! 

We tried them out for the 1st time this a.m. we had to seal them yesterday, plus the best time to mow with a scythe is when it is still dew-y ...

We agreed that we have never enjoyed mowing the orchard so much! No nasty fumes or loud noise. It's is fueled by breakfast and gives you a whole body work out. I can't ask for more, plus it is a great prep tool. We won't have hay issues for our livestock. 

Laundry on the line, beans on the stove, all sorts of stuff mowed, and all before 10a.m. ... I'm ready for a nap


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Busy, busy, busy. Pa and I spent am vacumning the pool. Mess since our pool cover self-destructed itself in all our heavy winds. Guess I've been "choosen" to hop in and get the rest of the leaves out. Pa says its 'cause I was raised swimming in Lake Huron and always claimed it was warm in April..but I was 55 years yonger then!!!

Pa got busy and rotovated both gardens. Tomatoes all planted and new bean patch in just before the rain came yesterday. Peppers all out now and only thing left to plant is squash but that waits until late June when the first wave of bugs have passed by. Oh, and a small patch of sweet corn. Long growing season allows us to plant late fortunately. Anymore we've been concentrating on the stuff we can/eat fresh from the garden and getting other stuff thru the Mennonite store by the case. 

New bees doing fine. Still feeding sugar syrup. Watch them often and see them bringing in lots of pollen. Blackberries blooming right now. Important honey crop here.

Everyone busy haying around here. Since we don't have any cattle right now we plan to mow field and put down seed. We have different idea about quality hay than most of the folks around us. They put up late and don't worry as "those cattle will fatten up when the new grass comes up". Perhaps our neighbor looses half his calf crop yearly is poor nutrition?? We've learned to keep our mouths shut. Our beef customers are pleased with our grass fed product and wish we'd have a bigger herd.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Haying here too. 

We may get some rain tomorrow.

Been working like a fiend in the kitchen and I am worn out.
All baking done... Lunch was BLT's Dinner a pot of Pasta, Salad and Garlic bread.

DH made the offer on that property, we are waiting for our call back. I can't even bear to think about moving right now....... That place is nice, but I wish he had waited a bit longer.

It is 27 acres of beauty and great Sandy loam soil. There are a ton of Blueberry bushes. :happy2:


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

TDD- Hang in there. What part of east Texas? Hope everything works out well. 
Just brought in a load of potatoes. Guess what we are having for dinner. Have to get them dug and stored so I can get sweet potatoes in there spot. Everything else is doing really well. 
DS got the job, good and bad. Need the extra money, his family gets full benefits, but that means an extra pair of hands are gone. Guess DGS will have to step up, also extra inlaw that is moving in. Realizing that I am getting older and can't do as much as I want. DH is disabled and tries, but not able to do much, especially in the heat. Don't mean to whine, we are really blessed. Have a great holiday everyone. Remember our vets and their families.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Well it's one of those times when life gets in the way of your to-do list. Oh well, some of it's positive, we are finally going to put our albatross of a rental house (our old house) on the market! A great realtor dropped in our laps while getting horse manure from a ranch, after multiple frustrations trying to deal with several other realtors. 

So, back to my list. Just turned off the dehydrator, 9 trays of kale, ready to go in soup this winter. Chili is in the canner as I type this, almost threw it in the freezer but glad I saw the canning through. It's really too nice out to be canning. Got some weeding done yesterday, but it was too hot in the sun for much. 

I'm about to do the microgreens and I think that's it for the list. 

No tackling the garage, DH had other stuff he had to be doing.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

Good thing DH is off tomorrow. 
He does so much to make me happy. 
He cut a lot with his scythe today. 
He worked on the new chicken yard fence,300 ft w/ t post and cut corner post.
He built/dug me a "frog" pond in the orchard near the garden using an old pool liner. The whole thing cost us 2 bags of sand. My FIL has an established pond so we are going to get free fish and plants. Plus he has frogs to catch. 
He helped me hang clothes on the line. 
He grilled dinner. 
And he fixed a coop issue... 
That's just the highlights of today, no wonder the poor man is snoring right now.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, will moving to the new place (if the offer is accepted) mean quitting your job and looking for new work? That may be a blessing in the long run. Trying to find a silver lining for you. 
*Mutti*, sounds like your garden is going to be a good one. Raining here, so I didn't get to spread compost or do any of the planting I was hoping to get to today.
*Vosey*, I make to-do lists all the time, but get sidetracked into other projects so often that I wonder why I bother with the list, lol. Oh, well, if I didn't make a list, I really wouldn't get anything done.
*Peachy*, you're definitely going to get a workout with the scythe. Keep it sharp and it'll do a good job. 
*Jen*, I ache just thinking about you spreading all that mulch. Passing you the BenGay! At least it should help with weed suppression and moisture retention - making the rest of your summer easier.
*robin*, I agree, we need to remember our vets. Seems so many people just think about picnics and an extra day off, not what the holiday really means.

It rained most of the day today, and rain is in the forecast for the entire coming week. I worked in the barn, cutting the boards for the rest of the pallet gaps and repairing pallets where needed. I'm ready to nail them, but will need to get out the air compressor for it. Tried to hammer nails by hand and the pallets are so hard that the nails simply will NOT go in - they just bend!

After getting the floor ready in the future shop stall, I went outside in the rain and emptied full 5 gallon buckets, made more drain buckets to fit over the bungs of the 55 gallon barrels (those are working well), and made sure all the sheers are staying in place over all the various rain water collection receptacles. Don't want mosquitoes laying eggs in the buckets. By the time I finished playing in the water, I was soaked to the skin! It was a warm rain, but I was happy to come in, take a shower and get into my nice warm jammies.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*crobin *- It's outside of Canton.

*MGM* - I won't quit right away. I'll stay here and go there on the weekends.....This is still a working farm.....We have employees and we are keeping this place. I can get there within a couple of hours.....
The plan is......I'll finally get my REAL Commercial Kitchen, and I will work solely out of there. I hope I can bridge the gap for wedding cakes, etc........Most folks go to Dallas for these things.....I plan to pull them to me. First Monday is in Canton proper and draws thousands from many states each month. I am going to get my canned for retail foods labeled and sell out of there also.

I'll start making calls to that county tomorrow, to make sure I can meet all the codes and regulations before we build.
*Jen* - Take it easy Missy!! Don't set yourself back.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Got a cord of wood yesterday and stacked it. DH had asked that it be double split but he will still need to split about a 1/3 of it again! That won't get stacked until after he does that. Mowed the front and back grass yesterday too. Usually do that over two days. Not sure what we were thinking as neither of us can move very well today!! 

Also washed and hung out two loads of clothes and DH took the front of the dryer off to find out what was no longer working. We've ordered a new heating element and he'll install that later this week. Cost about $75 for the part plus shipping. Much better than $400 or 500 for a new dryer that we don't use very much. BTW, I bought my Maytag washer and dryer in 1986 and this is the first major dryer part we've had to replace!! 

DH changed the oil in both cars this morning. Hopefully, it won't rain this afternoon and I can get the seedlings and the rest of the garden seeds planted.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

TDD - was just reading about Canton's First Monday Trade Days. Wish I was closer!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh my....tis the season of unending work!

The little calf pooped himself out....I'll get a replacement one soon enough...been asked to "start" one for my butcher friend and he'll take it off the bill when the big bull goes.
Bella the goat went acidocious on me, caught her soon enough w/ baking soda...she is on the lawn with her babies....the lawn which is still not mowed because mowers are at the shop....5 bales of hay left.
DH got the tiller on/backhoe off after much colorful language yesterday and tilled up the smaller garden:kiss: He cut a few logs that were in the lawn so I can mow when the mower is fixed!
He and DD13 have gone to stack the wood that he split for MIL a couple of weeks ago. And w/o having to be eyes on the little trouble-maker I flew thru the kitchen and got some VERY much needed cleaning, weeding, organizing done. The room almost echoes! 
Lots of tomato plants in the car/greenhouse! Can't wait to play in the dirt!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

*TDD*- I live near Canton!! Okay, I'm betting you don't mean "my" Canton  Your plan to travel on the weekends sounds exhausting, but then again....might just be what you need to do to "get away" from the stress at work.

Well we have decided to take a leap, lol. I stopped at the butcher's when we rant to get some silver, today. Crunched some numbers, looked at the freezer, looked at the canned meats......we are going to get a side of beef. I think it makes more sense to invent in the contents of the freezer and jars then the bank. I can get a side for $3.09#....I can't even buy "junk ground beef" for that.

So, DD and I grabbed the canning books and got a "to do" list going. Going to can up a bunch of what is in the freezer now, so it's empty for meat. Once we get it empty I'll order the beef. Tomorrow we will can up taco meat (I have 5# of frozen taco meat in there....more of a thaw, heat, can) and Chicken-a-la-king. Wed and Thur we'll put up chicken soup, chili, sloppy joes and Hungarian goulash. Then next weekend we will re-evaluate the freezer and figure out what needs done next week. House cleaning can wait a little longer  Found a pork shoulder....it's thawing in the fridge for smoking later this week . DH will have guys drooling over his lunch the next day, lol.

Also talked about trying to find a local farmer that is growing sweet corn and getting a bunch to can. I really don't like corn, but the rest of the house does. And I'm getting tired of only having green beans as our only choice for home canned veggie sides. I'm guessing a few bushels should do us, no idea what that will cost. I could get it at a farm market, but that is usually sold by a middle man, here. 

I've been holding off on doing this for a while now. We are on the edge trying to determine our next step. Does DH stay working where he is, or jump ship. If he stays, do we look for property or stay where we are in town. If he goes, do we try to stay local or be willing to re-locate and how far. Having a FULL pantry is a pain to move. But I really don't want to force DH into a decision.....forced decisions never work out right. He's getting ready for a long trip to China, which will tighten up some loose ends for him at work. Once all that is done, he might be willing to walk away. He's been talking about it for almost a year now, was within a hair of actually doing something about it in Nov, not sure if he's ready or not yet. No matter what we do, we have to eat. If there is any chance of a job change, then we may need to fall back on that full pantry for a bit. Not sure he would be able to find a job at his current rate of pay, so it may take some time to make the adjustment.....not to mention moving costs.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Crunch time!

Last day "off" for the next couple of weeks today and it's a good thing as I've got a headache that refuses to go away completely. At least it isn't a migraine.

Tomorrow starts with last minute phone calls, double checking cutoff and pickup dates, cleaning out the fridge of all leftovers and washing up the containers, packing up the rest of the kitchen stuff (that won't be needed for tomorrow's dinner), packing up the rest of the clothing (living out of suitcases from here on out) and all the usual last minute move stuff.

Will MIA until it's all said and done...so you lot work hard but remember to take it easy too!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Jessi - be sure and have everyone drink plenty of water during the move!! Do something non-frugal and have a roll of paper towels handy for the unexpected accident!!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Ohio Dreamer - Very smart move, there is nothing move comforting than a pantry stocked with your own canned goods. And so much better to buy 1/2 a cow than piece meal in the grocery store. How about canned beets, potatoes, carrots? I don't even like canned green beans, but when they're my own beans it's fine. I remember on one of Jackie Clays book she talked of moving hundreds of jars of canned food from Arizona to Minnesota. You can buy great solid cardboard boxes for the jars if you need to. 

Long before I knew about canning we moved from Maine to Illinois. We had a lamb and 1/2 cow in the freezer to eat up. That got tiresome! And we ended up giving lots of it away. Wish I'd canned it and taken it with us.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Wow, I feel like I've been away from here for a month! You all have been very busy, as have I, but feel like I'm spinning my wheels. Been doing some canning of the free stuff we get from the veggie vendor, working at the Bountiful Baskets co-op every Friday, trying to get a few things planted, more things sorted, and some to Goodwill. The usual. Have to really buckle down and get more savings built up. We've helped our son the past couple months and will have to one more time until he starts the new job in Mid June. Still hoping his sweetheart gets a good one so they can get back on track finance-wise. 

Jess, have a good move, and don't wear yourselves out! 

DH went to a nearby town today to help with the VFW memorial ceremonies, so I did some canning, visited with grandson and his father who came to pick up their dog. Otherwise, it's just work, work and more work. Sure lost a lot of trees over the winter, so will have to look for more decent fruit trees to replace them.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks you lot! It will just be DH and I loading up the truck on Friday..._might_ have help unloading on Sunday but not until after church. Which means we'll probably have it all unloaded (at least we hope) before they all show up for the free pizza, lol.

We have a plan...just hope everything falls into place!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, It's ours. 27 acres. Farm House, 4 out buildings, Super nice 40x 60 shop for DH,2 barns, live springs, 2 wells. Pool.... and LOTS of Blue B Bushes, Nice, Nice, garden area with great soil, pastures and wooded areas all fenced and cross fenced. I'll try to post pictures... eventually. We don't even know the exact address!!! LOL. We are toying with the idea of draining the pool and turning it into a Storm Shelter.......Root Cellar. We will see how much we use it. There is also an "Outdoor" Full bath with shower. We have always wanted an out door shower.....DH gets grimy and I get sweaty and dirty working in the dirt!

Not too much else to report....... worked only till noon yesterday...Nice surprise. Called dh and we went furniture shopping. Didn't buy anything there. But we went to one of our favorite Antique Malls......and found a few things. Dh bought him some new cordless power tools.

*Jen* - Oh, how I wish I lived by you!!
*Cindy* - Yes, Canton Trade days are quite a sight to behold.....Awe inspiring! It is HUGE......Most folks ride hover rounds, etc....just to get around there. And it happens EVERY month!

I gotta run on ..... have a Blessed day!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

TDD-congrats on the property. Sounds wonderful. Canton area is really nice. I have several friends there and love the trade days. It is raining here, again. Garden is looking good. I will have to weed and pick green beans as soon as the rain stops. 
I have a question about silver. I have collected lots of jewelery, coins, etc. Do ya'll buy from banks or dealers? Got to start building up that part of our preps.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

crobin said:


> I have a question about silver. I have collected lots of jewelery, coins, etc. Do ya'll buy from banks or dealers? Got to start building up that part of our preps.


We have a coin/jewelery store near that we buy from (very reputable....seems to be where all the local preppers go, which is how we learned of it). They sell "junk" sliver (IE old coins) as well as Eagles and such. Eagles go for Spot+ 5.25, junk silver is 75 or 80% of spot. We buy Eagles for the kids for B-day and Christmas (a starter for them....plan is they have a nice little pile when they move out) then junk silver for investment. Our goal is if the economy breaks....we can at least pay our property taxes with the junk silver so we don't lose the house.....not sure you will be able to do that with jewelery or silverware. 

My dad was a banker, never hear of banks selling silver. Do your banks do that??

2 chickens simmering in the pot.....chicken a la king is under way


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

TDD - congratulations, do post pictures when you can! DH has always wanted an out door shower too. He always rigs one up with the hose and flashes himself to the road (luckily it's not too close!), but that's not the same thing....

I'm off to work so not much will be getting done around here by me until the weekend.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey TDD - about how many ears of corn to make a pint? Corn's going on sale later this week.....since I have all the equipment out to can meat, I'm thinking of doing some corn too. But I have no idea of how much I need to make a batch.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Congrats TDD! Can't wait to hear the adventures from the new place!!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Not TDD!... but a pint is a pound, the world round. Plus a little bit when using jars!!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Jen...

http://www.pickyourown.org/howtocancornrawpack.htm


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Jen* - Depending on the size and type of corn and how tight you pack it..... 30lbs will give you somewhere around 22-25ish pints......I pack mine pretty tight. My corn was peaches and cream..... small kernel corn.

Thanks everyone! I found out this evening, they are leaving a Donkey. He has been there 23 years!! LOL!! I'm a new Mama!! They had a sweet, sweet mini pony, I'd like to have also.

Dh told me, he would also build my greenhouse, that he has been teasing me with for about 5 years.

He just made a call.... as I was typing, to find out about the pony.

I get my Commercial Kitchen, a Greenhouse and a Donkey. :sing:

No OT today...Hallelujah!

DH said he wanted to get this additional property bought, before any devaluation of the USD......Hey, I get it.......I just don't want to pack all this stuff up! AYE!:facepalm:

I have been looking for equipment for the kitchen, trying to find out about any permits, etc.

*Crobin* - We will have to meet up, if you get to come to the area....we can't be all that far apart!

I need to go get something accomplished, but my thoughts are scattered, I can't focus! Is that allowed for just one night????

Hi *ldc, *haven't seen you here in a while!! Glad you stopped in.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Jess*, looking forward to hearing about your move, when you're done. Good luck! 
*TDD*, congrats on the new place - it sounds wonderful! Moving will be a bit daunting, but everything you've listed sounds like a perfect prepper setup. Looking forward to seeing pics when you get a chance. All those blueberry bushes and getting your greenhouse...I'm drooling. Where is the "green with envy" smilie?  And YES, I think we'll give you a pass on your scattered thinking...you must have so many plans to make!
*ldc*, adding my welcome back to TDD's. 
*mpillow*, so sorry about the calf...I wonder if he didn't get colostrum? That website you posted is really informative - I enjoyed some reading time there. 
*Jan*, I miss Bountiful Baskets. The gal that was running it in my county evidently isn't doing anymore. My county has NO sites for BB anymore, and it's not worth the gas money to drive to the next county. 
*Jen*, I think you're smart to get the side of beef. I'm considering doing the same thing here. I don't see the prices getting BETTER for beef any time soon. No matter what plans you and your dh end up making, career-wise, a fully stocked pantry is insurance that you and your kids will not go hungry!
*Vosey*, lol on your dh flashing the neighborhood. Maybe it's time to hang a tarp for him? 
*Cindy*, passing you the BenGay next! How is your back holding up to the work?
*robin*, I think most people buy their silver and gold through coin stores. I need to add some junk silver coins to my preps. It's one area I'm really lacking in.

Yesterday had surprisingly nice weather - the forecasts haven't been very accurate more than 24 hours out lately. I made up bouquets and took them to the cemetery. Scrubbed headstones while I was there, too. I was surprised that no one else in the family had put out flowers other than my aunt. Usually my sil at least lays some rhodie blossoms on the graves.

After that, I had planned to run into town for some shopping, but I was just exhausted (couldn't sleep the night before, finally got about 3 hrs), so I came home instead and laid down for a while. Still couldn't sleep and I was expected at my bff's for dinner, so I just read for a bit instead. 

Had a really nice visit with my bff. Stroganoff for dinner, with chocolate cake and mint chocolate chip ice cream for dessert, yum. We used her scanner to scan all the pics from my aunt's into my computer, and then we toured her gardens. Her blueberries are loaded! I pulled up some chocolate mint to re-start in my herb garden and she sent me home with newspapers for weed suppression, something I'd been looking for. I stopped at the transfer station to pick up cardboard and more newspapers on the way home.

Still didn't sleep well last night, but better than the night before. Did some deep cleaning in the kitchen and moved things from the living room out to the shipping container. I got out the air compressor and fired up the air nailer this afternoon...I finished leveling the pallet floor, finally. I've leveled and re-leveled that floor, and I finally have it just right! I nailed down all the slats I had...I am just a couple boards short of being able to totally finish the floor. I need fence boards rather than 1-by stock, which are just a little too thick. I may be able to shave some down on the table saw, but I ran out of daylight, will have to wait until tomorrow to experiment. I'll be able to move my shop table in there tomorrow, too. 

While I was outside, I added Pri-D to all my generator diesel (been meaning to get that job done for ages), emptied rain water buckets into the 55 gallon barrels and brought in water for the house, planted hostas and bleeding hearts in a canning kettle (worn out one with holes in it), planted the chocolate mint and snipped off the tops to put in water and grow more starts, moved the horse to fresh grass, fed the rhubarb some compost tea and did a little weeding. Needless to say, I'm tired tonight!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I went to bed early......after I realized.......I have a Food Managers Test, I have to study for. I have to take it every 5 years to keep my license.....and time is up. Believe it or not, it is very daunting. 2 full days of testing. Texas is very tough in this area. Plus I can't have or even be in a Commercial Kitchen with out it.
It is creeping to the top of my must do list.

I do have a pot of chicken stock cooking down.

*MGM* - Take some Melatonin.....It some times helps me sleep......or at least drop off.
Glad you won on that floor.....I hate when I can't get things leveled out.

I'm off to face the day.....{{{{{Cyber Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

*MGM*-I second the melatonin! It should be enough to calm your brain down to sleep. Your body will then take over, Lord knows you're doing enough to be tuckered out!!

*TDD*- I, too, need the "green with envy smiley", your new place sounds amazing. Love that "Gramps the Donkey" gets to stay home and just get new care takers. At least with you keeping both properties you can pack up slower and move at a comfortable pace.

*Jess* - praying your move goes smoothly. Looking forward to hearing you are settled in your new home.

*Mpillow* - Thanks! That link answered my exact question 

Spent yesterday in the kitchen, my feet were killing me by the end of the day. Maybe I should put on shoes today........or take in a bar stool to sit on..... Taco meat, chicken a la king and chicken soup are in the jars. Once I wash and put those away :yuck: I'll run to the store and get some more veg. Then I think a BUNCH of sloppy joe is in order. That's one thing I will almost never make from fresh, I only serve it when time is short and we need a quick meal. I don't know why that is, we love it. I even keep hamburger buns in the freezer so they are avaliable on "those" days.

RAIN, glorious rain!! I was a very bad girl and didn't water last night, my garden really needed it. They kept saying it was going to rain so I took the gamble, well it paid off. Garden should we good and wet now and the rain barrels full again.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

*TDD -* Congrats on the new place. Sounds perfect! Can't wait to see pictures.

Made the mistake of hanging a bird feeder in the garden last winter. There are so many weeds in that spot from seed that the birds scattered I couldn't plant until it was all weeded and hoed. Finally finished last night and planted a few rows of cantelope and some marigolds. Tonight I will transplant some broccoli and cabbage to that area and put up more fencing. DH stretched the fence out on the other end of the garden and enclosed the experimental row of beans that the bunnies were eating. He texted me that they came out this morning looking for breakfast but were all confused when they couldn't find the beans. Garden is doing great, we have 2 kinds of lettuce, strawberries, and rhubarb. Spinach should be ready in a few days. Hoping that it rains today. Our rain barrels were full last week then DS's pump went out on Sunday night and he had to fill containers from the rain barrels to use for toilets and the animals until he got a plumber. His family loves their farm but it has turned into a money pit. Cosmetically it looked great but once they moved in last November, all of the problems started showing up. He is still enthusiastic and in for the long haul, so that makes me feel better. We help as much as we can and look forward to the eggs and beef that we will get as 'payment.' I guess you never stop worrying about your kids.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*I got the Mini Horse!!!!:hobbyhors*
I don't know if it is male, female or what! But it's mine!!! It was in the same pasture as the Donkey....and donks don't like to be alone. So it's little teeny buddy will stay , too!!!! Awwwwwwwwww!:kiss:

We / they have signed the contract... will close in about 7 days. WOOHOOOO!

Dh said we were going to expand the Farm house right away. So construction will commence on the house and my commercial Kitchen about the same time!! We have to shake a leg.... before Winter sets in.......DID I JUST SAY THAT????:yuck:

*NBC3* - We ran into some of the same issues here. Looked fabulous......then.. wham! It was "flipped" and not done well....... we have spent years fixing and upgrading stuff. Sorry to hear that for them.

*lindamarie* - Where art thou???? Check in Missy!!! We don't like it, when one of our flock goes missing!!!

We have only had a very light rain here.... but, garden is looking perkier. My young man is coming back this weekend to re tie the Tomato's and weed.

My head is still scattered out...I don't know what to do first. 
Tomorrow I will check Sprouts ad for veggies to can & Then go buy my $100 bucks worth of Coffee.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

TDD, congrats on the new place! We moved so often when dh was active duty that I get antsy to move after a couple years. Isn't in the cards for us, I guess. We looked a couple times, even got to the point of getting financing approved, then the perfect place was taken off the market. I was so crushed, I made up my mind never to get my heart set on another farm! Will just have to settle for this small one and make it do. In our mid 60's we can't be taking on more debt unless somehow we could sell this and pay for another outright.

Added to the stockpile today in the form of a canner load of bean/ham soup. Tomorrow will be the chicken ala king. Hope it's good. Don't know why I've never made it, but found the printed out recipe from HT someone posted from the Ball Blue book, so will use it tomorrow. 

Got hot all of a sudden, so will have to do chores in the am and evening. Need to work on the firewood, get the milking area closed in, greenhouse frame completed so it can be covered this fall, etc. Still working on getting the oldest freezer cleared out and unplugged. 

Linda Marie, I hope all is well with you and that Yogi hasn't won the battle! Check in and let us know if you're canning bear meat!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Just got back from a week at mom's. Crazy as usual. Something ALWAYS goes wrong. We had 12 coming for dinner on Monday, mom had to go to the ER, electric stove quit working and although we knew it had to be 1/2 of 220 breaker/fuse blown, could not figure it out. This house has THREE boxes -- one in the furnace room, one high up in the laundry room requiring a ladder and one high up in a closet requiring a ladder and a very skinny person. No markings to show which breaker/fuse goes to what. Finally figured out it was fuse box in closet but no fuses to be found. Nephew's 17 yo son started going thru every drawer in the house and finally located fuses. Dinner was very delayed! I couldn't sleep that night because I got to thinking that when mom is gone that @#$%! house will be my sisters and mine to deal with and its illegal to burn it.

Came home to a dozen messages that dh's aunt was in the hospital, was moved to hospice and finally that she'd passed. Also, our neighbor died the day we left and his services were while we were gone. After unloading the car and fixing supper I went to the garden and hoed 4 rows of potatoes to work off the stress. I forgot my gloves so have a new blister!

We had 3/4" of rain while we were gone plus warm weather so most everything is up and looking good. The pinto beans are very spotty so I may need to go back and add a few seeds to fill out the row.

I went to a thrift shop and found 8 quart jars for $4. That is the only thrifty purchase the whole trip. We did pack our lunch and take drinks from home/mom's for going/coming home. We've found a nice little park about half way that we stop at each time we go down.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

TDD - that's great about the mini horse! My sister used to raise them, they're great. And will be good for the donkey as well. I also just had to take a federal re-certification test, ugh. I really hate studying. 

DH and I went through the seeds we have left to plant. Discovered he'd planted the 220 day broccoli and cauliflower meant for overwintering and not the short 60 day seeds I'd bought for spring. Oh well, and it gets so hot here in the summer. And somehow he mixed in last years seeds and got everything confused. It'll be fine, more seed for next year. We are so not good about tracking everything in the garden, we've tried so hard this year to keep drawings and lists. But we did manage, for the first year ever, to not get the peas totally mixed up and have no idea if they were oriental peas, snow peas or shelling peas in an area!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, hurray on the mini-horse! :bouncy: Good luck on your test - when is it?
*TDD and Jen*, I actually have a bottle of melatonin that I keep forgetting to try!  If I'm not asleep by 1am, I'll take some. Part of the problem is that when I am very active, I hurt very badly when I try to go to sleep. Too badly for OTC pain meds. I have rx pain meds, but I can't fall asleep when I take them - most people get sleepy on them, but not me. Doesn't "hype" me up, just can't fall asleep. :shrug:
*Jen*, my feet were hurting today when I was working around the house, and I realized it was because I was barefoot! Are we separated at birth, lol? You're doing great on the canning...just don't tire yourself out too much, missy! 
*Vosey*, lol on the peas - that has happened more than once around here, too. The worst was when I bought bulk packed peas from the local feed store. They'd put the peas in little ziplock bags and written on the baggies with a Sharpie...the marker rubbed right off and I had no idea what kind of peas I was planting. :stars:
*LM*, you are missed! Please come back, and tell us what's what at your house? We worry, you know. 

Ouch, hurting again tonight...that means I had an *INDUSTRIOUS* day, so it's a good thing. 

I found the boards I needed to finish the floor in the shop stall, finished mending broken boards and filling gaps, and moved my table in. I don't think I'm going to put my table saw in there after all - I think I need the space in the barn aisle for cutting big boards. I started the process of putting down a pallet floor in the aisle tonight, too. Leveled the dirt pretty well and dragged in a 50"x98" pallet into place. I spent quite a bit of the day organizing tool storage - pounding nails into the walls to hold shovels and hoes, etc, sorting out all the new handles and old, broken handles, trying to find places for everything. I upset the broody hens by pounding on their wall - oops.

It rained off and on all day, so I was happy to work in the house and barn during the rainy spells. Whenever the rain stopped, I ran for boards, emptied buckets of water into the barrels, and tried to get the place looking a bit less "Clampett-y". Didn't get any seeds planted, but I did get a bit more weeding done. Bit by bit, I'm making progress.

I finally remembered to call the PUD about getting rid of my fridge in the barn. I think it's using more electricity than it's worth for the few things I've had in it, and there is a $30 rebate for turning it in. I started cleaning it out tonight - I'm keeping the shelves and bins - they'll be handy for storage.

That's about it from here - it's about time to check my to-do list and see if I've managed to check ANYTHING off of it this month...I have a feeling June's list is going to look an awfully lot like May's.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*MGM*- Sorry you are hurting.
My License expire in August. I can take the test at any time between now and then. I am going to try to just "Test Out"......which means.....not taking the 10 hour study class. It costs a lot less.....I think I can do it....However,I may be humbled. I did a sample test last night... and had to Google a question........ I can't do that when I am testing..... It's 80 questions and only 90 minutes to take it! It is a State Regulated no non-sense test...... and it is a DOOZY!!!! I like to get it out of the way....I have a lot more to be thinking about...... and I need to not be distracted.:facepalm:
*Ann* - Sorry about your DH aunt..... and the neighbor.

Have not had to work OT the last two days......I am holding my breath.

I need to at least can broth this weekend...... But I may take the test and get it over with.

Need to run......{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

*MGM* - sending you Jacuzzi thoughts. We don't have a Jacuzzi anything, but when I'm hurting I sometimes lay in bed and pretend we have one, lol. The mental imagaing sometimes helps. I was a good girl yesterday, I put shoes on, and my feet didn't hurt last night:sing:

*Ann* - welcome home, sounds like you need some Jacuzzi thoughts, too! Nothing like a stressful trip to make you happy to be home.

*Vosey* - every year I make a detail chart of my garden plans. Not once has it ever matched what I actually do, lol.

*TDD* - Mini horse, too :sing: Do the current owners get "visitation rights", at least at first. Leaving my animals behind (even though I knew it was the best thing for them) would be hard for me at first....I'd want to visit. With your DH getting into re-model mode, does that mean he will be spending a lot of time at the new place.....leaving the old place quiet so you can study...:grin: I know nothing about commercial kitchens (other then what you see on HGTV), I had no idea there were certifications the chef had to keep up. I thought it was just keeping the kitchen to a certain standard.

*Jan* - I love the flavor of the Chicken a la King. I save the thickening for when I open the jar. I was considering ham and beans, but decided that would stretch the ham too far. I want to get done faster, lol.

Well, I'm tiring myself out but NOT because of the canning. DS had a scratchy/sore throat last week......DH and I now have it :runforhills:. I don't sleep well when my throat isn't right (I had tons of throat and ear issues growing up). So last night was night #2 of low sleep. I moved to the couch so I could sit up more.....laying down made it throb.....got a good 4-5 hours of sleep. I think I will just can up the ham today (2 butt's) and call it a day. Need to get DS a pair of shoes for work, so we have to go to the "shopping district". I hate going over there so I have been putting it off. He needs them next week so we have to do it.....I think today may be the day. Had one jar of sloppy joes not seal....we'll have the for supper tonight, easy peasy.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday to lindamarie!! Check in and tell us what you're doing!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

hi everyone!!!!! 

no worries. Things are great. Been trying to get caught up on so much around here. I have decided I am no longer going to be a victim but a survivor!!! 

I need to read about 3 pages of posts to get caught up. Have been busy here. 130 tomatoes are in the garden, along with lots of other goodies. Still have more to put in, plus do second plantings. We have cleaned out the root cellar, old barn, 1 storage shed and sorted thru boxes I forgot we had. Have been donating things and going to dump left and right. Do you have any idea how much junk you can pack in a Suzuki sidekick!?

I have missed you guys, and now I feel like I am back at 120%!!!! Plus, I've lost 4 pounds. 

tdd....congratulations!!!!

jm....hope the move goes smoothly!!!

mgm...no worries, I'm good.

ok, off for coffee and to check garden then I need to catch up on everyone's posts.

you guys are the best!!!!! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> hi everyone!!!!!


She's ALIVE!!! Thanks for checking in, so glad to hear your absence was for positive reasons. You are officially excused, no blems on your record


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I got lucky! Of the 12 chics I bought 9 were purchased as pullets and 3 bantams were straight run....I have a white silkie female (named Phyllis) and a little white squatty bird white japanese? that is female.....and the 3rd is female and also white but more upright than the Geisha girl. 12 for 12.....the silky makes me laugh she looks like Phyllis Diller. 

gardens are ready to plant....now we need the weather...today was nice but fencing goes up before planting....bunnies and goats.

C'mon lawn mower....3 bales of hay left.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

mpillow said:


> .....the silky makes me laugh she looks like Phyllis Diller.


Pictures!! As soon as you said her name was Phyllis I was guessing who you meant. The question is, are we dating ourselves by knowing that!!??


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lindamarie!! Wish I could bake ya a special cake!!
No OT today..... But we have to go in early and stay late tomorrow.... comeon now, on Friday???? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

I managed to do a little studying.....I may try to test out this weekend and get it off my plate. Depends on my confidence...LOL!!

The previous owner can visit to animals, if she wants. But she's not getting them back!!! They are mine...all mine!!!


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

I spent the day working on our budget... 
My mother has given us the go ahead to make a sweet 24 acre piece of property our own. She thinks we won't but that's what she gets for thinking. 
It's mostly rolling fields with some trees close to a river. I am super stoked.

It will be a big change we live right next door to my parents, we share a yard. She hates my clutter, cluckers, and my yard turned to garden/orchard/bunny run.
We will be literally a mile away behind a nice concealing tree line and off the "main" country road.

So I have to find every single penny I can to make this happen. Did I mention that I am super stoked?


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

oh my!!!! I'm worn out from just reading what everyone has been doing. 

mini horse, donkey, assy hams and a Phyllis diller chicken.....this is why I love you guys!!!:nanner::nanner:

garden took awhile to get in, due to cold temps. Our lilac didn't even bloom due to frost. We expanded the garden and cleared an area for blue berry bushes, asparagus and strawberries. Dh wanted to make sure we deer proofed as good as possible before adding more. 

I no longer have my chickens. I had a talk with hubby and decided that I had been taking care of so many people that I just didn't have it in me to care for anything else. Dh understood and when and if I want to get some again I can. 

have been stocking up on jars and lids like crazy. Plan on doubling the amount I usually put up. Now that dh has moved a lot of his tools/tinkering things to the old barn I have more room to fill with supplies. 

the mop wringer works great!!! Much easier on my wrists. Should have picked one up years ago. 

Jen...dh gets some silver info from something called money morning, he doesn't buy their reports though. He's been buying eagles and some bars. 

things are going well here. We're actually very happy and feel like the light has been spotted at the end of the tunnel. Saying no, is hard the first couple of times but it gets easier. These past few months have been some of my darkest, but dgds are well and that's what matters. My hubby stood firm and held me up. You guys spoke from the heart and never judged. Thank you.

so....pass the cyber bengay, coffee, cocoa and hugs. Before we know it the gardens will be producing like crazy, jars will be lining the shelves and apples will be simmering. The cycle of life....

ok, I got sappy. Sorry. 

no yogi for a few days, maybe I can finally sit on the patio and enjoy my morning coffee without the rifle.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

LindaMarie - Happy birthday! Glad to hear Yogi didn't get you. Hope he doesn't eat the strawberries. 

Learning to say 'no' is one of the most empowering thing we woman can learn, always interesting to me how much easier it is for men to say. 

But I'd never say no to an 'assy ham'! I'm still laughing, of course I thought it said 'sassy ham' at first.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

PeachyLeigh - That's fantastic and very exciting. Sound to me like mom thinks you just need room for more animals....


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

As long as those animals aren't next door. Lol. I forgot that she complains about my cats and my elderly basset hound. However, they feed all of them chickens, guineas, cats, and dog, and then complain bout them being around all the time .... duh. And they both love the eggs they get from our free rangers, but not the free fertilizer and flower bed airation.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

PeachyLeigh said:


> As long as those animals aren't next door. Lol. I forgot that she complains about my cats and my elderly basset hound. However, they feed all of them chickens, guineas, cats, and dog, and then complain bout them being around all the time .... duh. And they both love the eggs they get from our free rangers, but not the free fertilizer and flower bed airation.


And some mother's just like to complain! A backwards way of showing love, like they are afraid we'd be too spoiled if we got too much love  At least that's my theory. And we have 3 aging basset hounds!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Today was an absolutely perfect weather day. I washed our clothes from vacation and hung everything outside. 

I then got all the tomato towers sorted out and into the garden, but not over the tomatoes yet. I need someone to pound the T-posts to hold them in place before I move them over the tomatoes. I'm hoping maybe my dd's partner will help when he's out next. 

The lima beans didn't have very good germination. I'll give them another week to come up and if no more do, I'm going to hoe them out and replant with green beans. 

I got my new jars washed and stored. I hope I can find more used jars as I really don't need more flats and rings. Well, eventually I'll need more flats, but probably have more rings than I'll use up in my lifetime.

We then went to see dh's uncle. So glad we did as he was very happy to see us. Dh also got to visit with his cousins that we hadn't seen for years. Its terrible how families only gather for funerals. The funeral is Saturday so we'll go back for that. Its only about 40 miles so not too bad a trip for dh.

I got my bank statement balanced for May. I'll wait until the 1st of June before I add up and balance my budget ledger. I'm sure we overspend a bit due to vacation. June brings 6 month car insurance premium due but otherwise shouldn't be too spendy a month. 

I'm thinking of sending an order to Honeyville -- I still have $200 set aside for that from my tax refunds and right now they have a 20% off on $200 order.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Just poppin in..... Gotta go to work early.

Ya'll have a GREAT day!!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Not going to get much prepping done for a few days, going away again this weekend. We had .6" of rain yesterday so the garden is watered for our time away. Was concerned about the new transplants but they should be fine now. Not going to be too hot, either.
After the rain there were 8 bunnies running around the yard and the field. They would come to the garden and look through the fence hoping for some dinner, it was pretty funny. 
DH picked a gallon of strawberries to take to the friends we are visiting and some lettuce. He and my DD and DSIL are running in a marathon/mini-marathon and my friend and I are biking the route. Should be fun! Have a good weekend, Everyone.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hubby's home sick today, but he's not as sick as he was yesterday. Yesterday he was a total mess.....today he just has not energy and can't talk for to long without getting winded and cough. So going to work and walking from meeting to meeting and having to participate in said meetings isn't happening. So my plans will have to be adjusted.

Although, he has gotten me out of a pickle already today! I have 5 packages of thawed ground beef in the fridge......and NO plans for how to can them. I have canned up everything I can think of. I have many jars of plain ground beef already canned (as well as seasoned), we just don't use that much....but I like having it available. I've only been scratching my head on this for 2 days!!?? So I asked him, in his foggy headed sinus stupor he had a brilliant idea....hamburger rocks! I'm always saying I need more of those. I couldn't get my thinking "out of the box" I was stuck on canning, lol. That is the exact reason why we can't prep alone. We need someone around us that can pull us "out of the box" sometimes. PLEASE everyone find a prepping buddy, spouses are the easiest, but if they aren't on board, find a "real live person" near you to be your buddy. You need someone face to face you can bounce ideas off.

I still canning today, though  I have a gallon size bag of frozen blueberries and a gallon size bag of frozen rhubarb that are joining a few cups of sugar and becoming life long buddies  It will be a great "crisp" starter to have on hand.....and open up some more freezer space.

Laundry soap is made - had to do that first thing as I was OUT. Now I need to get up the courage to call the butcher and order the side of beef. No joke....I hate phones THAT much. I am still trying to get myself together to call the contractor (who I'm related to) to go look at the roof on the cabin to see about an estimate. Touched base with him about is last fall when we were up there, he's interested. But I still can't get myself to pick up the phone and make that "cold call". Alexander Graham Bell is NOT my friend, lol. Thanks for the therapy session all.....now that I have that "out there" maybe I can make those calls, LOL. I'll start with the butcher....it's an actuary business, they expect calls. Mark's phone rings at his house.......which is about 10x more anxiety for me. I really hate calling people at home......and I hate getting phone calls at home (unless they are important).


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Lord knows I'm phone phobic as well! I take the house phone off the hook when I go to bed early or when I'm not in the mood. My husband has a cell and he likes to yack so I figure if its real important they'll call him and he'll call the spare cell....but little reception at home
My parents are giving up on the dream and I'm more than po-ed at the moment...lots of stress and I'd like to punch the freakin doctors for letting my dad be drugged out of his mind and into the fetal position of life at age 66. My mom is almost 73 and sick and tired of him and house maintenance. Problem is they want to live like Martha Stewart but can no longer do it themselves and refuse to pay someone....and they have to maintain a standard of living well beyond those of us they complain to....and that's me being nice Like I dont have enough to do and little money for moving them....last move for them cost me personally 31,000$...."murder prevention"
Long story....but the NEVER get along with their neighbors who may not be Martha Stewart-ish.

......... this is why I dont want to answer the phone.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I survived, both phone calls made. I had to leave a message for the contractor. Go figure, he must be out working on a Friday, lol.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have sheets on the line and the backyard mowed. I forgot about the blister on the inside of my thumb and now its torn open. I have a bandaid on it but even with gloves it hurt when I tried to use the hoe. Dh wanted to mow. I told him to wait until I had breakfast, but, of course, he didn't. So I skipped breakfast and rushed out without my gloves to mow. 

I planted 3 more sweet potatoes and was able to break off 2 more shoots to root. Eventually, I'll get the row filled. Hopefully the later ones will produce before frost. We had 3/4" of rain while we were gone, but it is amazingly dry. 

I'd planned to hill up the potatoes today, but don't want my thumb bleeding so guess I'll have to wait. I've always been thin skinned, but as I've gotten older its worse.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

And just to keep my game face on...my mother showed up 5 min after I posted and went home....I was looking at 12 goats and a 700 pound bull mowing the lawn....she beeps her horn.....the goats spook....lucky the bull just kept eating....changed out of my pink flip fops to steel toes....last broken toe was from kicking a bull in the nose as he pushed the fence... with sneakers on...lesson learned!

Visited with her for 10 min(She said "How are you gonna get him in? Call animal control?":hammer.....set about to fence patching...let the bull eat...put the goats in.....and then myself and DD13 who is 5'8" and 90 pounds....set about to getting the bull in thru the two barn doors....he was good until the first barn door started to close behind him...but I had him in a strangle hold with a tow strap so I knew if I held on long enough he'd move for air....and grain..."workout" for the day done!

I'm headed to the greenhouse when swag is done and the butcher is bringing the calf by this evening....never a dull moment:badmood:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

23 days since installing the two hives of bees and already having to put on another brood chamber on both. Busting with bees! Pa had to calm them with smoke when he usually uses a spray bottle with sugar syrup. Even resort to gloves and he hates to wear them. Keeping them supplied with sugar syrup pays off. Autumn olive, honeysuckle, blackberries in bloom now.

Finally got all the varieties of tomatoes planted. Ten kinds. Soon will need first ties put on. Cukes and summer squash in. Usually don't do much d/t early bugs but we just keep planting thru the summer. Soon will be picking baby beets. We've been stuck in this cloudy/humid pattern with pop-up showers all week. Laundry on the line got final rinse twice. 

Talk about blisters. The tenderfoots manually dug 150'- 2' deep trench for their electric service...in Missouri rock country. Proud they stuck to it. found that the Mantis tiller was the answer to getting it done. Tines a bit worn with all those rocks but mattock and shovel wasn't gitting it done. Their brother came and ran the electric wiring this week. Now just waiting on the co-op to put in pole at the road. Everyone has already found a job down here. Unheard of or other people are too ---- picky about what work they'll do! We opened the pool so they'd have a place to cool off. Been in the 90's last two days. 

Five more blocks to go on a queen size quilt. Made with 5" squares,, jelly roll and a honey bun. But quick and I fell in love with the bright colors. Southernfabric.com has really good sales.Trying to finish up a few tops. This last winter was so much colder than usual that I want to be ready for the next one. Need to make a trip over to flea market that carries name brand fabric like Moda for $4/yd so I can put some color into my backings. Two will have wool batts. No heat in the upstairs of this old farmhouse.

Really have to make the trip to the Mennonite store. Refuse to pay the price they're asking for potatoes locally. Long list on the frig. Son said they had #10 cans of dehydrated veggies. Never knew them to carry that before.

Have 4 hummingbirds that dive bomb us if we let their feeders go dry. And a wren build a nest on top of my porch light. Sneaky as she kept acting like she was building it in the fern.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

People food canning done!! Old freezer (we have 2) clean out and turned off to defrost. I have a small pile of "I'm not eating that" meat.....IE freezer burned. SO....next canning job is dog food. I knew that meat was in there and needed made into dog food, in fact I'm surprised at how little there is! My pup has never had home made dog food, but he has bad teeth so I think he'll like it (he really does need doggie dentures, lol). I figure I can feed a pint to him a week.....a pint should last him 3 days. That way he still gets his dry food (much to his chagrin). Be interesting to see if there is a difference in him next time he goes to the vet. He's 11 yrs old and has always been under weight. But you can see he's not comfortable when eating......I think it honestly hurts his teeth to eat dry food, so he only eats enough to survive.

That should keep me busy while the butcher kills, hangs and cuts up my meat. It will be 2 weeks till it's ready for me. Off to make rice and carrots for my puppy.....


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Everything is planted in the garden. It takes me longer to "protect" it than it does to plant. We have a terrible squirrel problem! In order to not have everything dug up in the beds, I first have to put in PVC stakes. Then I spread bird netting over the beds. Then I pin it down to eyehooks with clothespins. Then anywhere it is loose, I have to put down broken pieces of bricks to keep the edges weighted down. I can't take the netting off until the plants at several inches tall. In the flower beds and on any grass seed, I have to sprinkle and re-sprinkle cayenne pepper. And no, since we're in town we cannot shoot the squirrels! That would be my first choice!! :grump:

I have snow peas up but that is about it. Hopefully all this rain we've been getting will cause a growth spurt!!

Anyone check out the price for watermelon?? $8 or 9 here!!!

One excellent thing happened today - I won the Keybiotics drawing!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good morning.​ I am going to try to test out today. I got up with a sinus headache and I am waiting for it to lighten up. Coffee is particularly good this morning.​ 3 hours OT yesterday..... and we have to go in for 4hrs tomorrow......on Sunday!!!!:flame:​ They are really cutting into any prep time I have..... truly double edge sword.​ The only reason we did not have to work today is because the manager had previous commitments and could not be there. YES!!! Fist pump!!​ Yes, I am certain, my word for the year is: .......No doubt about it.​ Everyone keep up the good work........ I'm a grump today:grump:.​ {{{{{Cyber hugs and REAL Blessings}}}}}​ ​ BTW - Gasoline went up .25cents over night here.​


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Last day of the month!!!! 

I loved reading all your phone phobia's, I have a horrible time getting any phone calls made, unfortunately so does DH. I try to make him do it as he's home but it's a big push. I don't mind talking to family as I really do miss them, but those other calls, ugh. And they're never so bad once you do it!

*TDD *- you have gotten a monstrous amount done this month, despite your crazy job, be proud. 

*Ohio Dreamer*, I make dog food with ground meat, veggies, oatmeal/rice and a little wheat germ and brewer's yeast. I add the last 3 after canning. It's a 40/30/30 mix. I used to make it every week and put it on their kibble. Now I make it and can it for TEOTWAWKI, poor dogs don't get it so much on a regular basis! How about a raw or hardboiled egg with his food as well?

And the rest of you, I'm really impressed with all your work!

And as for me - I decided I was not going to make any lists this weekend as the weekend is split between 2 months :grin: I'm going to do basic stuff, weed, laundry, cook but try to really enjoy the gorgeous weather and be appreciative of life. My work has pushed me to the brink this week with frustration and anger and next week may be more of the same, it's not healthy and I need to recover and re-energize.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:banana::banana: I freakin totally ACED that test!!!:banana::banana:

Now, I can put that worry behind me!!! (HEAVY SIGH!)

*Vosey* - Thank you. I know.....but right now, I am feeling out of control.... and I don't handle that well.

I think I am going to go can up my Beef and Chicken Broth.... that should make me feel better!

Have a good one!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD--great going on passing that test. Saved bucks and time . You probably know more than the inspectors anyhow! I'm always amazed when I ask some "official" something and I know more than they do. Then they do their "aaah, a person could blah blad". Pa calls it talking thru your hat.

Everyone so busy these days. Did an inventory of my buckets and feel like I'm not ready now that all these family members are here. Time for an EE order. Listening to too much Free Speech tv, I guess!

Screaming hot out, 90's. So what did I do? Started bread and made chocolate chip cookies. Scanned the big freezer and planned out meals for the rest of the week. Need to get back to eating up what we've already got as soon time to start canning this years' crops.

Don't know how my computer got to large print but my eyes like it! Lucky for me my kids are all tech savvy. I hated my new cell phone so much I took it back and am back to my old reliable. Must admit we enjoy son's smart phone when we don't know a Jeopardy question. Any other fans of Julia who is on her 19th, I believe, day and has won over $428,000 ! You go girl.

Is it just me or where I live that I never see good sales anymore? Can't even afford to look at the meat counter. The trip to Aldi is 90 miles round trip but definitely worth it. Son drives by one on his weekend commute to work so he picks up fresh veggies for us. Did get in on the 99 cent pineapples and froze up a lot for winter smoothie

Kids went together to buy the chemicals we need to run the pool all summer so we are sure glad to have a place to cool off. River is close by but it is a place of many copperheads and leeches. No thanks!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

TDD-congrats on your test. One more thing out of the way. I have been catching up on everybody. I think I will have to work hard to catch up. The garden is doing well, if the grasshoppers will leave us some. The cow is back from the vets, bred, happy dance. The calf is a heifer. Now to decide if we keep her or sell her. DS goes Monday for his physical for new job. Should start sometime next week, whoo hoo. Inlaws gave us a next to new double door fridge/freezer. Can really use the space. Also have a new chest freezer and a stand up freezer coming from a dear friend whose mother passed a couple of months ago. Matilda comes home from the butcher next week, 540 lbs live weight, 378 lbs wrapped and packaged. 62 lbs bacon, so excited. Kept the head, any good recipes for the meat? Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

Not much prepping this weekend. We did get to pick off a friend's cherry tree and got at least 5lbs from that 1 tree with what looks like that same amount to ripen. Sour, but not too sour. Always fighting them weeds ...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

28 Pints of Beef Broth canned. I will do the Chicken stock early in the morning.

I have a big pot of doggie delight cooking in the crock pot......Chicken, Sweet Potatoes, Brown Rice. I'll can that tomorrow evening. That's about all I am going to be able to manage, with my work schedule.

My young garden guy came and worked most of the day. He is really trying. I am very proud of him. He is a good listener and a steady worker. 
He reminds me of my late Davey. God rest his soul. 

Dh & I ran out for a while.... had lunch and then went to the Restaurant Supply places to look at equipment for my Commercial Kitchen...I can hardly believe it is really going to happen.:kiss:

Well, that's about it from the farm today.... So, I bid you all a Goodnight!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My sister came to mom's last weekend coughing her head off. Said it was allergies. Well, allergies are now catching since I'm sick and so is mom. Wonder how many others caught her crud. If you're sick STAY HOME!:flame:

We spent the morning and half the afternoon at dh's aunt's funeral. I didn't realize I was sick until I got home so hope I didn't spread my sister's crud. It was good to see so many of dh's cousins and his brother. With his aunt's passing, dh and his cousins are now officially the "oldest" generation of the family. I've been part of dh's family since I was 16 so they feel like my family too.

I canned 4 quarts of rhubarb yesterday. I prefer it frozen but my freezer is full. 

We had a "rain shower" this evening that didn't last 1 minute or wet the ground. The forecast has been and continues to be rain, but we aren't seeing any.

Tdd - congratulations on acing your test.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Awesome on the acing, *TDD*!!! Congrats and such a relief, I'm sure. 
*LM*, so good to see your posts! I'm happy for you. 

I planned to work outside today, but it got hot too early, so I hid in the house and sewed the curtains for the kitchen nook at long last. Ages ago, I found some x-long twin sheets at Goodwill - heavy 100% cotton, still "starched", for 3.99 (50% off of that, actually). 4 of them made floor length curtains for the 2 big windows in that corner, with enough fabric left over to do the small kitchen window over the sink. They look so crisp and fresh, and the blue valances from Dollar Tree are the perfect accent for them. I'm really pleased with how they turned out. I'm also really pleased to have something to block the sun that beats in those windows from about noon on thru sunset all summer long. 

My bff came over tonight, and we went to a preview of a garage sale together. Didn't find anything I really needed, but she found a cute desk. Ran by BK for an ice cream cone and .99 burger, then came home and dug up plants to go to her garden. She really tried to get me to go on a road trip tomorrow, but as much as I enjoy going places, I really just want to stay home and work on projects here. Am I a bad friend for saying no? I did finally get a bit of weeding done before it got dark, so I was happy about that.

Yesterday I spent a good part of the day scrubbing up the fridge I'm sending off to be recycled. Seems silly to have to scrub all the green stuff (algae) off the outside when it's just going to be recycled, but if that's what they want, that's what they will get.  I also got it moved out of the barn onto a pallet so I can clean off the coils underneath, and so I can have it out of the way of my next floor project. I have a few of the really big pallets down on the aisle, but need to haul more of them over and level the floor. I think that will be on June's to-do list. 

Also scooped horse poop out of the grass so that eventually, my horse will be willing to eat there...but she just pooped in the same spots I'd just cleaned. At least I have a semi potty trained horse, lol.

My house is actually neat and tidy, I have fresh cut flowers in vases (okay, pint canning jars and soup cans covered with contact paper for some of them,, lol) throughout, and I am not embarrassed to have guests in my home. Of course, the outside is still Clampet-ty, but it's a work in progress!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Unloaded the canner 8 pints of Chicken stock cooling.

Off to the office until at least noon...... 1/2 of my day is taken up.

I'll can the dog food, after I come home.

Great work everyone.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Spent yesterday at work training with DS. We take him to camp, to work, next Sunday. It was a TOTAL waste of a day. DS did get to know people he'll be working with, so that was good.....but the "training" was a bit of a waste of time. OH well....good lesson to learn, sometime you have to jump through hoops to get a job. The did do some of the team buliding games, so there was fun involved.....not just sitting at picnic tables listening to people talk.

DH did go to the clinic while I was gone. He just wasn't getting better.....actually getting worse. He wanted to wait a bit longer, but I mentioned that if he waited till today and was truly sick, he wouldn't be able to go to work on Monday, he'd still be contagious. Now he's on antibiotic, steroids and an inhaler......bronchitis. He's still a mess today, but better then yesterday or Friday.

Kids went to church, but DH and I stayed home. After being outside all day yesterday I'm a bit of a mess today. DS tried to be a sweetheart and gave me allergy meds last night after we got home.....but he gave me the wrong ones, lol. I've been on zyrtec for so long it no longer works for me. So I'm waiting till at least lunch today till I take the "right" meds. DH and I worked on finishing the dog food this morning. Canner is now full and working, and I have a bag full of "dog food mix" that just needs rice, garlic and apple cider vinegar added ready for the freezer. I have more meat to cook and grind, then freeze. I just don't have the space or jars to can it all now......but bagged takes up less space in the freezer  We did get our dog to sample each mix, took him some time to consider it but he did decided he liked it. I was worried.....he really is picky and doesn't eat "people food", with the exception of some meat.....chicken is his favorite. So I wasn't sure if he'd go for it. He'll "sort" his dog food, anything red or green will get taken out and set on the floor and left. So I wasn't sure what he'd do with ground carrot.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

It's June!!! Last night I thought of one overriding prepping goal for the month, and now I don't remember what it was! :smack:smack Hopefully it'll come back to me.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, *Vosey*, when it comes back to you, be sure to share it with us on the June thread. Just popped in to let everyone know I started the new thread. It might not be stickied yet, so until Angie or Matt gets a chance to do it, you'll have to look for it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Our newest addition showed up last night. Its a girl! Mommas a triplet out of a triplet so I was hoping for multiples but.. Shes healthy so I'm happy.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Local food pantry got strawberries. LOTS of strawberries.
6 plastic boxes 32 oz ea.

Lots of processing to do.


----------

